# In honor of Black History month



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.

AND PLEASE don't make it a flame thread if you have a problem with Blacks.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 16, 2014)

Would this be a good one?


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 16, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Would this be a good one?



Cool picture


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool!

I debated on using Bob Marley. But I thought I would leave that for the guys. 
Sniff. I love Marley.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 16, 2014)

I might put an angry Malcom X to annoy the nuts


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 16, 2014)

Already set with mine..


----------



## NLT (Jan 16, 2014)

How ya like me now?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2014)

Its a matter of perspective.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 16, 2014)

I might post a thread of all the real innovators that blacks should look up too in February.

A lot of the people hammered for daily isn't worth a bucket of shit. Innovators are more important then loud mouths as far as I am concern.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I debated on using Bob Marley. But I thought I would leave that for the guys.
> Sniff. I love Marley.



You can still use Bob Marley


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

I was gonna go with Grace Jones, but I can't find one of her looking normal and smiling, lol. But did she rock that bod? Oh yes.

Then I was going to go with an african shaman woman...and I still might. She is awesome. (Don't know who the artist is, though. Found it on the net years and years ago). Then I stumbled on this one...and it fits me, on my couch. Just lazin' around after a hard day of lazin' in the garden.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!
> ...



I know. But...he is a guy. Unless I am a guy as well as black too?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

TOTEM!

I have quite a few I have gathered...so I will swap out during the next month and a half.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He is part of black history 

If you want to, do it, if not then something else will come to you.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

I found the right one. The one I just slapped up. It suits me.

And yeah..I might go with Bob as well later on.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm way ahead of you all

already got mine up


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

100 Famous African-American Men and Women of the 20th Century


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

Real African American Heroes


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

Doris Miller - Military Hero | Great Black Heroes


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

Benjamin O. Davis, Jr. - Military Pioneer | Great Black Heroes


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2014)

Great Black Heroes


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 16, 2014)

Let's be honest; don't you think that "white history" is pretty well covered during the whole year?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 16, 2014)

William Wells Brown, here's some of his works:

William Wells Brown, 1814?-1884 The Black Man: His Antecedents, His Genius, and His Achievements.

William Wells Brown, 1814?-1884 My Southern Home: or, The South and Its People.

William Wells Brown, 1814?-1884 Narrative of William W. Brown, a Fugitive Slave. Written by Himself.

William Wells Brown, 1814?-1884 Narrative of William W. Brown, an American Slave. Written by Himself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2014)

Would Bill Clinton count for this category?


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 17, 2014)

We should honor the memory of Corey Stingley as well >>> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-next-trayvon-martin-no-justice-no-peace.html I figured you would enjoy the tribute I posted as a reminder of the injustices that still linger in the black community.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? .




Too soon to get a head start now?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

Not really. I will put another one on soon. I just swapped mine out earlier tonight but will swap back to another one probably tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

Found this one I am now wearing. Amazing woman.


Bessie Coleman 

Bessie Coleman, the daughter of a poor, southern, African American family, became one of the most famous women and African Americans in aviation history. "Brave Bessie" or "Queen Bess," as she became known, faced the double difficulties of racial and gender discrimination in early 20th-century America but overcame such challenges to become the first African American woman to earn a pilot's license. Coleman became a role model for women and African Americans. Her very presence in the air threatened prevailing contemporary stereotypes. She also fought segregation when she could by using her influence as a celebrity to effect change, no matter how small. 

Coleman was born on January 26, 1892, in Atlanta, Texas, where she grew up picking cotton and doing laundry for customers with her mother. 

The Coleman family, faced many disadvantages and difficulties. Bessie's family dealt with segregation, disenfranchisement, and racial violence. Bessie was a highly motivated individual. Despite working long hours, she still found time to educate herself by borrowing books from a traveling library. 

By 1915, Bessie moved to Chicago. There, she began living with two of her brothers. She attended beauty school and then started working as a manicurist in a local barbershop. 

Bessie first considered becoming a pilot after reading about aviation and watching newsreels about flight. But the real impetus behind her decision to become an aviator was her brother John's incessant teasing. John had served overseas during World War I and returned home talking about, according to historian Doris Rich, "the superiority of French women over those of Chicago's South Side." He even told Bessie that French women flew airplanes and declared that flying was something Bessie would never be able to do. John's jostling was the final push that Bessie needed to start pursuing her pilot's license. She immediately began applying to flight schools throughout the country, but because she was both female and an African American, no U.S. flight school would take her. 

Soon after being turned down by American flight schools, Coleman met Robert Abbott, publisher of the well-known African American newspaper, the Chicago Defender. He recommended that Coleman save some money and move to France, which he believed was the world's most racially progressive nation, and obtain her pilot's license there. Coleman quickly heeded Abbott's advice. Bessie took her savings and sailed for France. She also received some additional funds from Abbott and one of his friends. 

Coleman attended the well-known Caudron Brothers' School of Aviation in Le Crotoy, France. On June 15, 1921, Coleman obtained her pilot's license from Federation Aeronautique Internationale after only seven months. She was the first black woman in the world to earn an aviator's license. After some additional training in Paris, Coleman returned to the United States in September 1921. 

Coleman's main goals when she returned to America were to make a living flying and to establish the first African American flight school. Because of her color and gender, however, she was somewhat limited in her first goal. Barnstorming seemed to be the only way for her to make money, but to become an aerial daredevil, Coleman needed more training. Once again, Bessie applied to American flight schools, and once again they rejected her. So in February 1922, she returned to Europe. After learning most of the standard barnstorming tricks, Coleman returned to the United States. 

Bessie flew in her first air show on September 3, 1922, at Glenn Curtiss Field in Garden City, New York. Bessie became a celebrity. She subsequently began touring the country giving exhibitions, flight lessons, and lectures. During her travels, she strongly encouraged African Americans and women to learn to fly. 

Even though Coleman realized that she had to work within the general confines of southern segregation, she did try to use her fame to challenge racial barriers. Bessie returned to her old hometown of Waxahachie to give an exhibition. As in Houston, both whites and African Americans wanted to attend the event and plans called for segregated facilities. Officials even wanted whites and African Americans to enter the venue through separate "white" and "Negro" admission gates, but Coleman refused to perform under such conditions. She demanded only one admission gate. Coleman got her way and Texans of both races entered the air field through the same gate. 

Coleman's aviation career ended tragically in 1926. On April 30, she died while preparing for a show in Jacksonville, Florida. Coleman was riding in the passenger seat of her "Jenny" airplane while her mechanic William Wills was piloting the aircraft. Bessie was not wearing her seat belt at the time so that she could lean over the edge of the cockpit and scout potential parachute landing. But while Bessie was scouting from the back seat, the plane suddenly dropped into a steep nose dive and then flipped over and catapulted her to her death. 

Despite her relatively short career, Bessie Coleman strongly challenged early 20th century stereotypes about white supremacy and the inabilities of women. By becoming the first licensed African American female pilot, and performing throughout the country, Coleman proved that people did not have to be shackled by their gender or the color of their skin to succeed and realize their dreams.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2014)

The original 'fly' girl?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like it.

Who are you sporting?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 18, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> William Wells Brown, here's some of his works:
> 
> William Wells Brown, 1814?-1884 The Black Man: His Antecedents, His Genius, and His Achievements.
> 
> ...



I wish there were more like him today


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Who are you sporting?




The first patriot to give his life in the American War for Independence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]        [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]        [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

[MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]  [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]  [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]  [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]  [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

[MENTION=20255]Mantrovant[/MENTION]  [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=13758]Old Rocks[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1668]Stephanie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION]  [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]  [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 18, 2014)

*John Brown*
 May 9, 1800 - Dec. 2, 1859






In the summer of 1859, with an armed band of 16 whites and 5 blacks, Brown set up a headquarters in a rented farmhouse in Maryland, across the Potomac from Harpers Ferry, the site of a federal armoury. On the night of October 16, he quickly took the armoury and rounded up some 60 leading men of the area as hostages. Brown took this desperate action in the hope that escaped slaves would join his rebellion, forming an &#8220;army of emancipation&#8221; with which to liberate their fellow slaves. Throughout the next day and night he and his men held out against the local militia, but on the following morning he surrendered to a small force of U.S. Marines who had broken in and overpowered him. Brown himself was wounded, and 10 of his followers (including two sons) were killed. He was tried for murder, slave insurrection, and treason against the state and was convicted and hanged.


*I realize that he himself was not an African-American, but his contribution to the Abolitionist movement perhaps has erned him an honorable mention?*


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 18, 2014)

Being from West Virginia, I learned a lot about John Brown in history class. I agree, he deserves as much honor during black history as anybody else. Good pick.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> ...never mind. This was supposed to be serious, guess it wasn't taken that way.



I really was being serious,Templar. I put a lot of thought into this and I am really sorry that you did not agree with my choice - It had nothing to do with "making a statement about race."

I agree that this was not being taken serious and I wish it was. 



Let's stop with the tread hijacking, guys.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> ...never mind. This was supposed to be serious, guess it wasn't taken that way.



Sorry. You should know by now that I don't take much seriously. 

I do plan on changing my avatar for Black History Month, but I'm still not sure who or what I will choose. It's not Febuary yet.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2014)

Sadly, so many influential African Americans are what I consider a negative influence. My first impulse was Mike Tyson, but if I were to choose a positive influence, it would be 






Or maybe:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Sadly, so many influential African Americans are what I consider a negative influence. My first impulse was Mike Tyson, but if I were to choose a positive influence, it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That works!


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU]Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2014)

There's this guy...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 18, 2014)

Torn between Jimi Hendrix and Thurgood Marshall myself but I am going with the latter because his nickname was the "Great Dissenter".








> Thurgood Marshall, the great-grandson of slaves, was the first African American justice appointed to the United States Supreme Court, where he served from 1967 to 1991. Earlier in his career, Marshall was a pioneering civil rights attorney who successfully argued the landmark case Brown v Board of Education (a major step in the fight to desegregate American schools). The 1954 Brown decision is considered one of the most significant civil rights victories of the 20th century.
> 
> In high school, Marshall earned decent grades, but had a tendency to stir up trouble in the classroom. As punishment for some of his misdeeds, he was ordered to memorize portions of the U.S. Constitution. By the time he left high school, Thurgood Marshall knew the entire Constitution by memory.
> 
> ...


----------



## hjmick (Jan 18, 2014)

I change my avatar for no one.


I change my avatar for no occasion.


----------



## editec (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't have an avatar but this guy has my respect.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 18, 2014)

"Democrats have been in Washington, D.C. only because of the Negro vote. They&#8217;ve been down there for years and all the legislation they wanted to bring up they brought up and got it out of the way, and now they bring up you. You put them first and they put you last, cause you are a chump (huge applause). A political chump."

Read more at Blacks as 'Chumps': Words from Malcolm X | Political Outcast


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.



Gracie beat you to it.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.
> ...



Did Gracie start her own thread?


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 18, 2014)

hjmick said:


>



You ruined my surprise!


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Did she need to?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Sorry...


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.




Great idea......


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 18, 2014)

hjmick said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I shall go with Plan B. Whenever I am on the board, I'll sing that "Black Betty, bam-a-lam" song.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.
> ...



This isn't a freaking race is it? And no, I don't believe she did. The childishness ends here.


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> There's this guy...



OUTSTANDING guy right there - - - ^

And let's not forget this great American either. He'd actually make a great president...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll see what I can do. Mine are usually wolf themed so I might have to go with that kind of a theme instead but I'll think about it.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 18, 2014)

My initial thought......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > There's this guy...
> ...



He would!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mDHmhBjl70o]Donny Hathaway - Someday We'll All Be Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


>



That is stunning!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > William Wells Brown, here's some of his works:
> ...



There are plenty more like him today.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Flopper (Jan 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was gonna go with Grace Jones, but I can't find one of her looking normal and smiling, lol. But did she rock that bod? Oh yes.
> 
> Then I was going to go with an african shaman woman...and I still might. She is awesome. (Don't know who the artist is, though. Found it on the net years and years ago). Then I stumbled on this one...and it fits me, on my couch. Just lazin' around after a hard day of lazin' in the garden.


The story of your avatar makes for interesting reading.

Bessie Coleman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)

Alessandro il Moro de Medici | Famous Europeans With African Ancestry 

Alessandro de Medici (1510  1537), Duke of Florence (Italy), was often called il Moro (the Moor). Believed to have been born to a mulatto servant who was working in the Medici household, he was considered one of the richest and most powerful political figures in Europe at the time


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]        [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]        [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]




I have chosen two somewhat lesser known ones, but for obvious reasons. These are some really neat individuals:






*David H. Blackwell*

David Blackwell fought racism; became world-famous statistician : News



> *David H. Blackwell, the son of a railroad worker from Southern Illinois, grew up to become a renowned statistician*, world-famous in the field of mathematics.
> 
> In 1965, *he became the first African-American elected to the National Academy of Sciences*, whose members advise the president and Congress.
> 
> ...




----------------------------------------------------------------

And in the middle of the month, I am switching to:






*John Wesley Work III*

Excellent composer, John Wesley Work III | African American Registry

Biography of John Wesley Work III



> John Wesley Work III... was an *African American composer, historian, and educator.*
> 
> He was born into a family of professional musicians in Tullahoma, Tennessee. He taught at Fisk University in Nashville where he directed the Fisk Jubilee Singers from 1947 to 1956. He also served as chairman of the university's music department from 1950 to 1957. He did his fieldwork and collecting of songs throughout the south and lectured widely while publishing articles on Black American music in journals and music dictionaries. He was highly respected as an authority on Black American music. His grandfather, John W. Work, Sr., wrote The Gold and Blue, the Fisk University Alma Mater.
> 
> As a composer, John W. work III is famous for compositions "My Lord What A Morning," "Go Tell It On The Mountain," and "Theres A Meetin Here Tonight." His major contributions include "American Negro Songs and Spirituals" (1940) and "Jubilee" (1962). John Wesley Work III died on May 17, 1967.



Probably the most moving funeral song I have ever encountered is from Work, it is called "Soliloquy".

I will be posting a recording of it soon.


----------



## Tank (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> In honor of Black history month next month, I'm asking each member of USMB wear the portrait of an influential African American figure from America's history as an avatar for the 28 days of February. I've chosen Frederick Douglass as mine.



no

I dislike separating Americans by color and I find Black History month to be offensive and insulting.

Like blacks need a specific month to learn American history


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2014)

007 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > There's this guy...
> ...




He's a smart guy, I have listened to some of his stuff.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2014)

Tank said:


>



they pulled themselves up out of the ghetto and never went back.

What you are supposed to try and do


----------



## Tank (Jan 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> .
> 
> Like blacks need a specific month to learn American history


Just go along with it, we are trying to boost their self esteem


----------



## Tank (Jan 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Calm dawn, I'm just sayin they is a big part of "black history" probably bigger then any others.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)

30 Black Inventors!

1. Elijay McCoy: Invented an oil-dripping cup for trains!

Elijah McCoy | The Top Ten African-American Inventors | Scholastic.com

2. Lewis Latimer: Invented the carbon-filament for light-bulbs!

Lewis Latimer | The Top Ten African-American Inventors | Scholastic.com

3. Garret Morgan: Invented the three-position traffic signal and the gas-mask!

Garrett Morgan patents three-position traffic signal ? History.com This Day in History ? 11/20/1923

4. Otis Boykin:  Invented an electronic control devices for guided missiles, IBM computers, and the pacemaker!

Otis Boykin - Noted Black Inventor Otis Boykin

5. Dr. Patricia. E. Bath: Discovered and invented a new device and technique for cataract eye-surgery, known as Laserphaco!

Changing the Face of Medicine | Dr. Patricia E. Bath

6.Lonnie G. Johnson: Invented the world-famous watergunthe Supersoaker!

Lonnie G. Johnson: Inventor of the Super Soaker®

7.George Alcorn: Invented the Imaging X-Ray Spectrometer!

George Edward Alcorn - Physicist of the African Diaspora

8. Benjamin Banneker: Invented the first striking clock!

Benjamin Banneker: Invented America's First Clock

9. Charles Richard Drew: Invented the first blood bank! 

Charles R. Drew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

10. Frederick McKinley Jones: Invented portable air-cooling units for trucks carrying perishable goods!


Frederick McKinley Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

11. Alfred L. Cralle: Invented the Ice Cream Scoop!

Welcome to African-American Inventors.org

12. Alexander Miles: Invented an Electric Elevator Door!

Welcome to African-American Inventors.org

13. George Carruthers: Invented the first Image Converter for Detecting Electromagnetic Radiation!

George Robert Carruthers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

14. David Crosthwait: Invented Heating and Cooling Installations!

David Crosthwait - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

15. Henry Blair: Invented the Cotton Planter!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Blair_(inventor)

16. Benjamin Bradley: Invented the first working Steam-Engine for war ships!

Bradley, Benjamin (1830- ?) | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed

17. Charles Brooks: Invented the Street-Sweeper!

Charles Brooks - Black Inventor Online Museum

18. John Lee Love: Invented the Portable Pencil Sharpener!

John Lee Love Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com

19. Bessie Blount Griffin: Invented the Electronic Feeding Tube!

Bessie Blount Griffin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

20. Donald Cotton: Invented Propellants for Nuclear Reactors!

About.com: http://www.onmy.com/haynie/new_page_15.htm

21. Rondal Demon: Invented the Smart-Shoe, whose cushion support automatically adjusts to the wearers foot!

Inventor of the Week: Archive

22. Meredith C. Gourdine: Invented Electrogasdynamics Systems!

Meredith Gourdine - Electrogasdynamics Systems

23. Norbert Rillieux: Invented the Sugar Processing Evaporator!

Norbert Rillieux - History of Sugar Processing

24. Henry Sampson: Invented a Gamma-Electrical Cell!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Sampson_(inventor)

25. Jerry Shelby: Invented an Engine Protection System for Recoverable Rocket Boosters!

Jerry Shelby

26. Rufus Stokes: Invented an Air Exhaust Purifier!

Rufus Stokes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

27. Joseph Winters: Invented the Fire Escape Latter!

Joseph Winters - Fire Escape Ladder

28. Granville T. Woods: Invented the Auto Cut-Off Switch!

Granville T Woods - African American Inventor

29. George Sampson: Invented the Dryer Machine!

http://inventors.about.com/od/photogallery/ig/African-American-S/George-Sampson-Clothes-Dryer.htm

30.Sarah Goode: Invented the Folding Cabinet bed!

HowStuffWorks "Top 10 Inventions by African-Americans"


----------



## Jughead (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

[MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/335401-february-is-black-history-avie-month.html


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



no doubt tons of influence


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/335401-february-is-black-history-avie-month.html


  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Well then, two heads are better than one! As I recall, syrenn and MeBelle were doing the same threads thing back in October.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2014)

any of these men are a good choice though;


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 18, 2014)

no

I don't support things that divide Americans into sub groups.

It's demeaning to think that blacks need a month to learn American history


----------



## Luissa (Jan 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry, you aren't apart of the new black anyways... 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 18, 2014)

I think that I will use these as avi's during February because a whole lot of the US bomber airmen in WW2 owe their lives to these brave few.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> I think that I will use these as avi's during February because a whole lot of the US bomber airmen in WW2 owe their lives to these brave few.



Discrimination and Jim Crow made the pilots exceptional! They had to prove their worth and much was riding on their success! You will never see such an outstanding group of pilots again, white or black.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> no
> 
> I don't support things that divide Americans into sub groups.
> 
> It's demeaning to think that blacks need a month to learn American history



I agree with Morgan Freeman. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeixtYS-P3s]Morgan Freeman on Black History Month - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

I love morgan freeman. Such a wise man. But...I am still going to honor black history month.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)

The Top Ten African-American Inventors | Scholastic.com

10 African-American Authors Everyone Should Read - Forbes


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 18, 2014)

drifter said:


>



William Edward Burghardt (W.E.B.) Du Bois - Discover the Networks

Civil rights activist, celebrated author 
Elitist advocate of the "Talented Tenth" theory 
Member of the Communist Party


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2014)

Black History Inventors - Biography.com - Biography.com


----------



## Pennywise (Jan 18, 2014)

^^My contribution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> any of these men are a good choice though;



The Tuskegee Airmen? Brilliant!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)

Miles Davis. Interesting... jazz is good music.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

DAYUM she looks good today!!
First interracial kiss on tv.

Nichelle Nichols, Star Trek Actress & NASA Recruiter | MAKERS Video


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2014)

LOVE her necklace! I want one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 18, 2014)

How about Tucci Williams, who the left fought ever so hard for.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2014)

George Washington Carver:


----------



## Jughead (Jan 18, 2014)

I picked baseball Hall of Famer Jackie Robinson for my avi. He'll always be remembered as a legend in the history of baseball, and of the United States.



> It wasn't until the spring of 1945, at the age of 26, that Jackie Robinson first took the field as a professional baseball player, doing so for the Kansas City Monarchs of the Negro American League, at which point it had been half a decade since he last played, poorly, for UCLA.
> 
> It was during that 1945 season that Robinson had his infamous tryout for the Red Sox at Fenway Park, and it was later that same year that the Dodgers' Branch Rickey identified Robinson, who had excelled for Kansas City, as the man to carry out Rickey's "noble experiment." Signed by the Dodgers, Robinson spent 1946, his age-27 season with the Triple-A Montreal Royals, where he again proved his value on the field, hitting .349/.468/.462 while playing a slick second base and stealing 40 bases in 124 games. That outstanding performance, which culminated in an International League championship for Montreal, earned him the respect and admiration of the Royals' players, coaches and fans, and set the stage for history.
> 
> While, as mentioned above, it can be hard to separate Jackie Robinson the ballplayer from Jackie Robinson the pioneer, it is not always appropriate to do so when evaluating his major league career. To be sure, given the weight on his shoulders in his rookie season of 1947, one cannot take his performance at face value.





> He broke baseball's color line on April 15, 1947



Jackie Robinson was a legend as a player, as well as a pioneer - MLB - Cliff Corcoran - SI.com


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 18, 2014)

Jughead said:


> I picked baseball Hall of Famer Jackie Robinson for my avi. He'll always be remembered as a legend in the history of baseball, and of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a big hero of mine too. No, this is not sarcasm. He was a self made man, a lifelong Republican, and his testimony against Paul Robeson before the House un-American Activities Committee was a work of brilliance!


----------



## Intense (Jan 18, 2014)

*This is a Zone 2 Tribute Thread. No Flaming, No Derailing. No Trolling.*


----------



## Jughead (Jan 18, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > I picked baseball Hall of Famer Jackie Robinson for my avi. He'll always be remembered as a legend in the history of baseball, and of the United States.
> ...


I am aware that he was a Republican, however that was overshadowed by his incredible talent. The man was truly a legend.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Amazing guy... 
  Amazing interview about an amazing project.​[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da3G2ezt9R0]Neil deGrasse Tyson on the New Cosmos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jan 19, 2014)

*This thread is a tribute thread and will be treated as such.

"Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum. Additionally, All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion."*


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 19, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Amazing guy...
> Amazing interview about an amazing project.​Neil deGrasse Tyson on the New Cosmos - YouTube



I went with Tupac for my February avatar, but maybe I should have chosen Neil DeGrasse Tyson. As a science nerd he is one of my heroes.


----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 19, 2014)

I completely understand the reason for this request.  In truth however, I can't really think of any black people that I would want to honor in such a fashion.   I'm not being racist, just truthful. 
Therefore if I have a choice, I'll pass and retain my present avi.  If the change is mandatory, then I'll see you all in March.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Tank (Jan 19, 2014)

Papawx3 said:


> If the change is mandatory.


Don't give them any ideas


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Religion without humanity is very poor human stuff.
> Sojourner Truth





> There is a great stir about colored men getting their rights, but not a word about the colored women; and if colored men get their rights, and not colored women theirs, you see the colored men will be masters over the women, and it will be just as bad as it was before. So I am for keeping the thing going while things are stirring; because if we wait till it is still, it will take a great while to get it going again.
> Sojourner Truth, Equal Rights Convention



Sojourner Truth Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com


----------



## whitehall (Jan 19, 2014)

It's just a symbolic tribute. Don't take it serious. What are we going to do when April rolls around when it's "confederate history month" and "child abuse month"? How will we celebrate "steel industry month" in June?


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Amazing guy...
> Amazing interview about an amazing project.​Neil deGrasse Tyson on the New Cosmos - YouTube



Everybody I know adores the man.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

Papawx3 said:


> I completely understand the reason for this request.  In truth however, I can't really think of any black people that I would want to honor in such a fashion.   I'm not being racist, just truthful.
> Therefore if I have a choice, I'll pass and retain my present avi.  If the change is mandatory, then I'll see you all in March.



So who is your current avi honoring?

And don't be silly about the mandatory. Any excuse to fall on one's sword, I assume.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

I was going to maintain my Boop. But having seen the reactions of so many here, I'm going to go ahead and tribute in February.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> My initial thought......



​
Of his *influence* there can be no doubt.  And as a typical Monkey, living at that moment of this Timeline along the coast of the eastern Mediterranean, I believe the man existed, and I believe Jesus of Nazareth, circa 0001, was a man of color.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqzSi-hEjWo]101 Studly Middle Eastern Men - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieStix said:


>




 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

Good choice!

Smart woman, well, actually, brilliant.
Fluent in at least seven languages.
Concert pianist
Former SOS, and a good one at that.

Were Condi Rice to run for President, I would seriously consider voting for her.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's just a symbolic tribute. *Don't take it serious*. What are we going to do when April rolls around when it's "confederate history month" and "child abuse month"? How will we celebrate "steel industry month" in June?




If people don't take it seriously, then that defeats the purpose of the tribute itself. If you don't want to contribute, fine. But if not, then why are you here?


----------



## Tank (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a symbolic tribute. *Don't take it serious*. What are we going to do when April rolls around when it's "confederate history month" and "child abuse month"? How will we celebrate "steel industry month" in June?
> ...


It's interesting to watch libs praise people because of the color of their skin


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2014)

Tank said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...









People are praised for their accomplishments.  The color of their skin is why we're doing it THIS month in particular.  Their accomplishments speak for themselves.  As do yours.....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's just a symbolic tribute. Don't take it serious. What are we going to do when April rolls around when it's "confederate history month" and "child abuse month"? How will we celebrate "steel industry month" in June?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...



How are we going to get rid of racism?

Stop talking about it.


fukken a right Morgan.


----------



## Intense (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't decide between Brook Benton, Curtis Mayfield, and Marvin Gaye. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIibfZWuF5U]Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nH3fKH10oM]PEOPLE GET READY / THE IMPRESSIONS - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI]Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > any of these men are a good choice though;
> ...



I got to meet one in the Philly area about 13 years ago along with his wife and youngest daughter.

Co I worked for was hired to clean parts of his home.  He wouldn't say two words to me, until he learned I served.  We traded some stories, with his daughters help since he couldn't speak clearly anymore.

It was something else.


----------



## Connery (Jan 19, 2014)

Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit 

"Strange Fruit" is a song performed most famously by Billie Holiday, who first sang and recorded it in 1939. Written by the teacher Abel Meeropol as a poem, it exposed American racism, particularly the lynching of African Americans. Such lynchings had occurred chiefly in the South but also in other regions of the United States"
Strange Fruit 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs]Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...



Morgan Freeman has it exactly right.  As long as we focus on black history, even as well intentioned as black history month might be, we will never allow our society to become color blind; i.e. to assign no more importance to skin color than we do to hair color or eye color.  Black people are part of their national histories, American history, our cultural history just as all other ethnic and racial groups are.  

To single out a black person for special recognition for no other reason than he/she is black is to presume this person is unusual because he is a black person who succeeded.  We should be way past that by now, and should be looking at PEOPLE who succeed regardless of their skin color.  I want to get past racism and get to a society that Martin Luther King envisioned--a society in which people would be judged on the content of their character and their accomplishments rather than by the color of their skin.

For that reason I will respectfully decline to change my avatar.  Hope ya'll understand.   I do accept that the motives here are good ones.  I just have to go with my own gut and heart about what is the right thing to do


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



@Two Thumbs -

IMO, there is validity to your argument, I would not even consider shooting it down.

However, honoring the achievements of outstanding black Americans, many of whose bios fell though the cracks of history due to the blatant racism of their time, is not talking about racism. It is talking about those people and their accomplishments.

That is a HUGE difference.


----------



## Connery (Jan 19, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I knew a man, a Tuskegee airman, when I lived in Florida. He had come back from Holland where he chose to live after WWII, met a woman and had a great career in aviation. I would see him often for coffee and I would listen to his stories. This thread brought back a very nice memory.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



But that can be done without singling people out for recognition for no other reason than their skin is black as if that is somehow unusual.  IMO, seeing a successful black person as remarkable just because he or she is black perpetuates racism.  It perpetuates the appearance that black people must be treated differently because they are not yet capable of taking their rightful place in 'regular society'.  I think we have progressed to the point we need to be color blind and not emphasize differences in skin color in ways that separate us into racial groups.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Perhaps we should just call it "Celebrating the Accomplishments of the Descendants of Ex-Slaves Month" instead.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2014)

James Earl Chaney...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Except that all black people do not descend from slaves.  And even those who do are now   150 years past the last of the slave era.  No other group is forced to see itself as confined to the legacy of its ancesters of 150 years ago.  Nobody living today has been a slave, owned slaves, condoned slavery, or has been affected by slavery.  Let's stop emphasizing racial differences and start treating all people as Americans who share a common history, good and bad, commendable and non commendable, but which is history and does not define who and what we are required to be now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




You missed my point entirely. Please re-read.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No I think I got your point loud and clear.  It is not only black people have fallen between the cracks of history due to their circumstances.  There are many people who deserved recognition and accolades who never got it--many people of other colors fall into that category due to racism--and there are many other causes for that as well among people of all races. 

Did you miss the point that singling out somebody, for whatever reason--even a good reason--, purely because his skin is black is in itself a racist thing?  Morgan Freeman knows it.  I can name a dozen other prominent black people who know it.  If we are ever going to get past racism, we have to stop singling people out for no other reason than the color of their skin.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing guy...
> ...



Ahhh... but to what end, if not for the arts?  Surely not just labour, even nobel labor, awaits?

  Tupac Rocks!​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU]Tupac - Me Against The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Tank said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > If the change is mandatory.
> ...





*And please... if you'd be so kind... send me a PM with a link if you ever see such a thing.*




`​


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Atheists say the same thing about having christmas celebrations 

It wasn't long ago some folks here were upset about breast cancer awareness and wondered why there is no prostate cancer awareness.

Some folks argue why should women have a women history.

In my opinion if Christians want to display ornaments and celebrate Christmas publicly do it, same for women history celebrating obstacles overcome and same for blacks celebrating obstacles overcome, same for anyone who just has a special interest in something particular or overcame something and wants a group to identify with.

rac·ism
&#712;r&#257;&#716;siz&#601;m/Submit
noun
1.
the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. *so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
*

Nobody is distinguishing here to say they are superior.

If others don't want to celebrate an accomplishment then don't.

why should it be such a big deal ?

Those who don't want to sport an avie just don't do it.

It takes nothing away from men to celebrate women history, it takes nothing from atheists to celebrate christmas and it takes nothing from any other race to celebrate black history.

Coyote actually spilt this thread so people could discuss how much they agree or disagree with celebrating black history.

This thread is simply for those who want to honor it posting historical accomplishments, authors, inspiring speakers, inventors etc. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/335757-black-history-month-pros-and-cons.html


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Simply recognizing racial differences for what they are is not, in and of itself, a bad thing...  nor is the celebrating any given subset of humanity based on race alone.   


Whatever it takes to educate the the growing population of this shrinking planet that Monkeys are all pink on the inside.   



`​


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I see what you're saying Foxfyre and agree - we need to start treating all people as Americans regardless of race, religion, ethnicity, gender etc...but, there are still hurdles to overcome.

Technically, slavery was over "150 years ago" but the reality is it's affects endure up to today.

There are people alive who remember, were affected by:

Jim Crowe segregation.  Seperate but equal.  Drinking fountains for coloreds and drinking fountains for whites. 

Tuskeegee.

It wasn't until 1964 that miscegenation laws were ruled unconstitutional by the US Supreme Court.

Civil Rights era: black churches firebombed, voting rights workers murdered, poll taxes, firehoses and police dogs turned on black demonstrators.

This is just a tiny handful of a very long post-slavery legacy that still exists in living memory - both in the memories of those who opposed equality and those who supported it.  I don't think they can dismiss it so easily.

That same legacy is the one that taught us history from a primarily white male centered view point:  the founding fathers, the western expansion, the civil war and the end of slavery.  When I was in school - the civil rights era had not yet entered into history.  It was too recent and unsettled.  Contributions by blacks, native Americans, and women were a footnote.  I think recognizing these groups and eventually incorporating them into the larger narrative is good - they shouldn't just disappear into oblivian again though.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



How many believe that the American Civil War ended in the 1860's?  

If it was all about freedom for blacks as a group, blacks as a group didn't demand their piece of the US Constitution until the 1960's.

If they tell you things were different in the 1950's, well no shit.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





???


----------



## Mertex (Jan 19, 2014)

Still I Rise by Maya Angelou

You may write me down in history
With your bitter, twisted lies,
You may trod me in the very dirt
But still, like dust, I'll rise.

Does my sassiness upset you?
Why are you beset with gloom?
'Cause I walk like I've got oil wells
Pumping in my living room.

Just like moons and like suns,
With the certainty of tides,
Just like hopes springing high,
Still I'll rise.

Did you want to see me broken?
Bowed head and lowered eyes?
Shoulders falling down like teardrops.
Weakened by my soulful cries.

Does my haughtiness offend you?
Don't you take it awful hard
'Cause I laugh like I've got gold mines
Diggin' in my own back yard.

You may shoot me with your words,
You may cut me with your eyes,
You may kill me with your hatefulness,
But still, like air, I'll rise.

Does my sexiness upset you?
Does it come as a surprise
That I dance like I've got diamonds
At the meeting of my thighs?

Out of the huts of history's shame
I rise
Up from a past that's rooted in pain
I rise
I'm a black ocean, leaping and wide,
Welling and swelling I bear in the tide.
Leaving behind nights of terror and fear
I rise
Into a daybreak that's wondrously clear
I rise
Bringing the gifts that my ancestors gave,
I am the dream and the hope of the slave.
I rise
I rise
I rise.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

first bolded: would you care to name some? I would be glad to research their cases, if you provide names.


second bolded: to set aside a time to remember the contributions of a race that for a long time was maligned, but is an integral part of our society, is not "singling" any one person out. And then, if we here in USMB individually decide to find a role model to represent the whole, for instance as an avi, we are not "singling" someone out.  And no, doing that is not racism. That is just batshit crazy in my book. Sorry, I don't buy it.

You should be aware that the logic you are trying to apply has been abused by nasty, hardcore racists many, many times over in history. I do not believe that you intend it that way, however.

The day may just come when we are all so mixed racially that none of this will matter at all. Perhaps.


----------



## oldfart (Jan 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> 
> AND PLEASE don't make it a flame thread if you have a problem with Blacks.
> Thanks in advance.



Plug for a friend.  


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_28?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=coming+of+age+in+mississippi+moody&sprefix=coming+of+age+in+mississippi%2Cstripbooks%2C212]Amazon.com: coming of age in mississippi moody: Books[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Intense said:


> I can't decide between Brook Benton, Curtis Mayfield, and Marvin Gaye.
> 
> Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton - YouTube
> PEOPLE GET READY / THE IMPRESSIONS - YouTube
> Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me - YouTube



Go with Marvin.


For the irony


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Then we should have an American history month.

color doesn't need to be brought up




jezuz, it's the never ending double standard


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2014)

In honor of Black history month..How about a little history

http://www.usmessageboard.com/history/149836-republicans-the-real-allies-of-african-americans.html


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...



and just for some giggles, I'd like to point out douchy corrected Morgan by making it clear he wasn't white, but was a jew.


stunned that part made it on air


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2014)

Jroc said:


> In honor of Black history month..How about a little history
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/history/149836-republicans-the-real-allies-of-african-americans.html



Past history, not recent history.

But the details of that OP are indeed correct. And I'm glad you brought it up.

The story of Oklahoma/Kansas is especially heartening, in many ways.

The GOP would do itself a world of good look at that long-past history and remember what it did back then and ask itself why it is not doing that now.

nuff said.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 19, 2014)

Black history month is a racist concept.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of Black history month..How about a little history
> ...



at risk of derailing



at some point, people need to do for themselves and stop asking for help from the outside and look at what people (immigrants) did to pull themselves up


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The 1960's in The United States...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRIF4_WzU1w]Martin Luther King - I Have a Dream on August 28, 1963 [Sous-titres & Subtitles] [FULL SPEECH] - YouTube[/ame]

Very exciting times!


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > In honor of Black history month..How about a little history
> ...


No need to derail anything. add something to the link i provided if you'd like? History is history, some people don't know their history...They should learn it


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Black history month is a racist concept.



True.  But racism per se isn't evil.  

There's nothing wrong with noticing and understanding both differences and similarities between the races of Monkeys... it's hate that's based in racial differences that sucks, not the acknowledgment of the differences.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> 
> AND PLEASE don't make it a flame thread if you have a problem with Blacks.
> Thanks in advance.



One of my favorites

*Maple Leaf Rag by Scott Joplin*

For any of you piano savvy people out there try playing this monster! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_Leaf_Rag







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9uR9IPBX8I]Maple Leaf Rag by Scott Joplin ~ Aaron Robinson, piano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 19, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Black history month is a racist concept.
> ...



Ya sure. Start a White Pride Month and see what happens.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 19, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> How many believe that the American Civil War ended in the 1860's?  :





It did.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > How many believe that the American Civil War ended in the 1860's?  :
> ...



I disagree.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 19, 2014)

Beer?


----------



## Trajan (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

Trajan said:


>



Posterity - from our resident racist admin.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2014)

A great man...









> The American people have always been anxious to know what they shall do with us, I have had but one answer from the beginning. Do nothing with us!
> 
> Douglass continued, If the Negro cannot stand on his own legs, let him fall also. All I ask is give him a chance to stand on his own legs! Let him alone! *Your interference is doing him positive injury.*


----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > I completely understand the reason for this request.  In truth however, I can't really think of any black people that I would want to honor in such a fashion.   I'm not being racist, just truthful.
> ...



Not falling on my sword by any means. 

Actually my current avi is a pic of the actor Max Martini who played the character "Mack Gerhardt" in the TV show (2006-2009) "The Unit".  I chose that pic as my avi because I like to think I possess many of the same qualities exhibited by that character.   And yes, I realize it was only a TV show and the characters therein were only make believe.   Hey - I can pretend too.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

Papawx3 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Papawx3 said:
> ...



Okay. You can't think of any black people you'd want to honor, but you will do for a TV character?


----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



In a word, yes.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds to me like you're in a place of willful ignorance, but honestly - who cares. It's just the internet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mf93I1fNvq8]Samuel L. Jackson Black History Month speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Sounds to me like you're in a place of willful ignorance, but honestly - who cares. It's just the internet.



I'm retired.  I can ignore all I want.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZwtsuWwQYlw]Richard Pryor - Comedy Pioneer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2014)

Boxer Jack Johnson was born in Galveston, Texas, in 1878. In 1908 he became the first African-American to win the world heavyweight crown when he knocked out the reigning champ, Tommy Burns. The fast living Johnson held on to the title until 1915 and continued to box until he was 50. He died in an automobile accident in Raleigh, North Carolina in 1946

Jack Johnson Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

drifter said:


>




And if you don't know who you are how can you teach your children?


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Papawx3 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like you're in a place of willful ignorance, but honestly - who cares. It's just the internet.
> ...



I'm not even waiting for retirement.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank this man for doubling the size of the US.

Toussaint Louverture


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Dr John Henrik Clarke


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Imhotep, the world's first multi-genius! Video


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Thank this man for doubling the size of the US.
> 
> Toussaint Louverture



Napoleon was desperate for cash and he would have sold his mothers undergarments during the Napoleonic wars if prompted. The British navy had already cut him off from his American holdings any way by the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thank this man for doubling the size of the US.
> ...



Silly rabbit. Toussaint Louverture defeated the French and due to being bankrupt attempting to fight him they sold the land to the US. If they had no option why did the US pay for it instead of just taking it?


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Spain, but this is a topic for another thread. Sorry I corrected inaccurate history. Bye. Oh, and remember this thread deals with African American history.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Then shut up and start another thread clown.  And if you read the OP it says Black history you moron. Black people are all over the world. Some stupid people think they can dictate what being Black means.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A Mod already told him that and created a thread for that, but not enough people are posting in it I guess so they come back here. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/335757-black-history-month-pros-and-cons.html


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Zumbi



Zumbi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Muhammad Ali










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgcovIu3k9o]R. Kelly - The World's Greatest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I am not faulting anybody who wants to recognize Black History Month.  I hope I didn't come across as critical about it.

My point was purely to explain my personal reasons for why I won't be wearing the image of a black person to celebrate Black History month.  I might do that because I admire a person who happens to be black, but I want our society to do away with racism.  As Morgan Freeman explained, and as I tried to explain, we cannot do that if we continue to make an issue of skin color and continue to  see people as black first and whatever else they are as secondary.  To me, that in itself is racist.

I don't expect or require others to agree with me on that.  It is just my effort to combat racism by not separating a group of people out as different because of the color of their skin.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because at that point in the Timeline, all white people were equal in American eyes and deserving of compensation, even if they talked funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Trajan said:


>



You have to be fucking kidding. Really?

Wow.


----------



## Connery (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The bolded sentence was the most powerful in your discourse. So say a person is a great Black person or great Hispanic person or great Italian is to further cause a racial divide. To me a person is known by their deeds not their skin color and that is what makes them a valued member of society. To celebrate one's ethnicity or race within the confirms of their family or group is a completely different story as my family did and I continue to do with my son through food, music and lore.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] -


I respect your personal opinion but I disagree with it and your assessment of BHM.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Connery said:


> To celebrate one's ethnicity or race within the confirms of their family or group is a completely different story as my family did and I continue to do with my son through food, music and lore.



  To food, music and lore!!


Ethnic chow ROCKS!!  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqJ21Wa31Jk]Independent Lens | Soul Food Junkies | Trailer | PBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Amazing guy...
> Amazing interview about an amazing project.​Neil deGrasse Tyson on the New Cosmos - YouTube



Saw him recently as a guest on Real Time With Bill Maher. Brilliant man.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



No. The thread title is "In Honor of Black History", not "African American History"


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2014)

> Clarence Thomas was born in 1948 in Pin Point, Georgia, a small, predominantly black community near Savannah founded by freedmen after the American Civil War. When he was a child, the town lacked a sewage system and paved roads. He was the second of three children born to M.C. Thomas, a farm worker, and Leola Williams, a domestic worker.[5][6] They were descendants of American slaves, and the family spoke Gullah as a first language.[7] Thomas's first-known ancestors were slaves named Sandy and Peggy who were born around the end of the 18th century and owned by wealthy Liberty County, Georgia planter Josiah Wilson.[8] M.C. Thomas left his family when Thomas was two years old. Thomas's mother worked hard but was sometimes paid only pennies per day. She had difficulty putting food on the table and was forced to rely on charity.[9] After a house fire left them homeless, Thomas and his younger brother Myers were taken to live with his mother's parents in Savannah, Georgia. Thomas was seven when the family moved in with his maternal grandfather, Myers Anderson, and Anderson's wife, Christine (née Hargrove), in Savannah.[10]
> 
> Living with his grandparents, Thomas enjoyed amenities such as indoor plumbing and regular meals for the first time in his life.[5] His grandfather Myers Anderson had little formal education, but had built a thriving fuel oil business that also sold ice. Thomas calls his grandfather "the greatest man I have ever known."[10] When Thomas was 10, Anderson started taking the family to help at a farm every day from sunrise to sunset.[10] His grandfather believed in hard work and self-reliance; he would counsel Thomas to "never let the sun catch you in bed." Thomas's grandfather also impressed upon his grandsons the importance of getting a good education.[5]
> 
> ...




Clarence Thomas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2014)

> Ben Carson was born in Detroit, Michigan, on September 18, 1951. His mother, though undereducated herself, pushed her sons to read and to believe in themselves. Carson went from being a poor student to receiving honors and he eventually attended medical school. As a doctor, he became the Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins Hospital at age 33, and became famous for his ground-breaking work separating conjoined twins.






> The poverty he lived in and the difficult times he experienced in school seem to exacerbate the anger and rage.
> 
> Determined to turn her sons around, Sonya limited their TV time to just a few select programs and refused to let them go outside to play until they'd finished their homework. She was criticized for this by her friends,
> who said her boys would grow up to hate her. But she was determined that her sons would have greater opportunities than she did.
> ...





> Ben began to learn how to use his imagination and found it more enjoyable than watching television. This attraction to reading soon led to a strong desire to learn more. Carson read books on all types of subjects and found connections between them. He saw himself as the central character of what he was reading, even if it was a technical book or an encyclopedia. He read about people in laboratories, pouring chemicals into a beaker or flask, or discovering galaxies, or peering into a microscope.
> 
> He began to see himself differently, different than the other kids in his neighborhood who only wanted to get out of school, get some nice clothes, and a nice car. He saw that he could become the scientist or physician he had dreamed about. Staying focused on this vision of his future helped him get through some of the more difficult times.
> 
> ...




Ben Carson Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

In my mild-mannered way, I would like to point out that what is happening on this thread is a pretty good microcosm of what is happening througout our Union at large.

Some people are all for BHM.

Some people are against it, but have shown respect for Black americans who have made serious contributions to our nation, where they be from the Right or Left or anywhere else. They have also made a solid argument for WHY they are for said person. Pretty cool stuff.

And a small number of total jerks decided to be smart-assed and post pics of black druggies or jail birds or a small black girl missing her teeth or a high-profile convicted murderer in order to express their displeasure at BHM. Well, I have news for them: BHM is going to happen, whether they like it or not.

And I will point out that exactly those people are the reason WHY we need a BHM. Through their own actions, they confirm the "why" of this. For their blatant racism, and it is blatant, needs to be combatted with knowledge. Knowledge overcomes ignorance.

So, nuff of mild-mannered.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Jroc said:


> > Ben Carson was born in Detroit, Michigan, on September 18, 1951. His mother, though undereducated herself, pushed her sons to read and to believe in themselves. Carson went from being a poor student to receiving honors and he eventually attended medical school. As a doctor, he became the Director of Pediatric Neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins Hospital at age 33, and became famous for his ground-breaking work separating conjoined twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a GREAT bio of Dr. Carson that you just published. Wow. Cool.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Muhammad Ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The Greatest"! Definately a marvel as a boxer and as a man. I had the privilege of meeting him once as a teenage Golden Glover. 
Back in 1969, The man who ran our boxing program, Archie Moore(former World Lightheavyweight Champ) told us one day after our drills and sparring sessions that he invited a special guest to speak to us, and at that moment, Ali burst through the door to the gym, reciting poetry and doing the "Ali Shuffle".

 He spoke to us for about half an hour about staying in school, staying out of trouble and training techniques. 

After that, he took off his shirt, shadow boxed for 15 minutes in his street clothes and recited more poetry and signed autographs afterwards. He was amazing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 20, 2014)

Too bad MLK Jr.'s dream will never come true.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammad Ali
> ...





Too bad he was duped by those NOI frauds. He mouthed some unfortunate things that clearly came from that cult.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That sentence tells me just how unaware you appear to be about the importance of recognizing historical Black figures. Black children need to be shown these things because in this country they are not taught that Black people contributed anything much except being slaves and marching. Basically they are taught that they are victims. When you teach a child that they are not much then you get half hearted efforts in school.  When you teach the children they come from greatness by pointing out all the Black people who founded the concepts and knowledge base this modern world operates on you see those same Black children achieving that greatness. They are engaged because now they know that people that looked like them did great things.


----------



## oldfart (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > To celebrate one's ethnicity or race within the confirms of their family or group is a completely different story as my family did and I continue to do with my son through food, music and lore.
> ...



Just don't eat the chittlin' sushi!


----------



## Connery (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > To celebrate one's ethnicity or race within the confirms of their family or group is a completely different story as my family did and I continue to do with my son through food, music and lore.
> ...




I had a friend, Basil, he was 40 years older than I and he was a black man from Sugar Hill in Harlem. He was like a second father to me. We would spend time in Harlem on Saturday nights listening to music, talking with the musicians and eating at soul food and just having fun. Met a lot a nice people and had a great time. I miss him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2014)

Connery said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Exactly.  I'm a pure mongrel with so many different components to my heritage that it looks like fruit basket turnover when we try to trace it on paper. But our multi-ethnic family has a lot of fun teasing each other about being so Italian or so Spanish or so Mexican or so Irish or so Texan or whatever.  But we're all family first, Americans first, loved ones first and whatever the ethnicity is just part of what makes us interesting.

I think we will be a much less racist country when we take that attitude with all people instead of continuing to reinforce the idea that there are some of us who are different because their skin is black.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There's truth to this.

But the teasing would be cruel without first a genuine interest in and understanding of some of the racial and ethnic differences.  There's nothing wrong with acknowledgment, it's the hate we can do without.

By no means am I saying that YOU are a hater, Miss Foxfyre.  I know you well enough to know that you don't hate in general.  I'm generalizing here.



Would a big chunk of the world's hate just stop, if hate based on racial differences were suddenly rendered passe by society?
​


`​


----------



## oldfart (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> That sentence tells me just how unaware you appear to be about the importance of recognizing historical Black figures. Black children need to be shown these things because in this country they are not taught that Black people contributed anything much except being slaves and marching. Basically they are taught that they are victims. When you teach a child that they are not much then you get half hearted efforts in school.  When you teach the children they come from greatness by pointing out all the Black people who founded the concepts and knowledge base this modern world operates on you see those same Black children achieving that greatness. They are engaged because now they know that people that looked like them did great things.



I can't speak to all people and all places, but it seems to me that this line of thinking is both wrong and counterproductive, especially when it seems a stretch or when it focuses on a handful of black figures like MLK.  In my experience, teachers in majority black classes have generally done a pretty good job with history over the last 30 years.  But students who see little need for success in school and do poorly in math and English are unlikely to be more motivated to learn Black history.  

There is also a persistent habit in the teaching of history to ignore the realities of ordinary life and to discount the role of all but the literate classes.  This is true of the Chinese in America, the Irish in America, and the Jews in America as it is of blacks in America.  History has a large class bias, regardless of color.  I would agree that this bias is more apparent and deeper when it comes to people of color.  But the solution is not a tit-for-tat "I see your Thomas Edison and raise you one George Washington Carver" approach.  That approach looks strained and artificial.  

I would suggest that when the pervasive malign influence of class is suspended a bit, and we look at the real history of our country, we will find plenty of ordinary black people making extraordinary contributions in 1774 Boston, as distinguished military units in every war, as writers and artists, in every branch of the professions, and as the common people who actually built this country.  

If you want to subscribe to the "great man" theory of history, try starting with Fannie Lou Hamer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 20, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



It would certainly take a chunk of the hate out of the equation.  But racist hate is actually pretty rare in this country.  Instead we have a much more subtle form of racism rooted in opportunism, political correctness, and ingrained assumptions that black people are different from all others in the collective mind.  It is an almost subconscious attitude that black people are not capable of or strong enough to be fully included in society and treated like all other people.  A concept that they are different and special deference needs to be made to them and any who do not do that are racist.   We are raising a generation to see black people that way--that encourages people with black skin to see themselves that way.

The unethical, both black and white, perpetuate this for self-serving reasons, and many good people I think perpetuate it out of well intended motives while failing to understand or recognize the unintended negative consequences.   I still say that we will eliminate almost all racism in this country by adopting an attitude that we are all Americans and treat everybody the same rather than culturally forcing one large group of people to be different from all the rest.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sometimes sarcasm escapes people. Lighten up. Trajan is being funny

I find it kinda ironic that a certain somebody is missing from being honored in this thread. I wonder why that is


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What passes for humor in certain backwoods places.


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Hehe, 215 posts and now it won't be long before someone on the left realizes they forgot all about the man they have worshipped for nearly six years now.  How long now before they all start "honoring" him?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 20, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



This is about celebrating *HISTORY* as opposed to the *PRESENT*.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I think he should have said something humorous, then. That'd work. 

And who is that certain somebody.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He did, but to his credit he eventually converted to orthodox Islam.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 20, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > That sentence tells me just how unaware you appear to be about the importance of recognizing historical Black figures. Black children need to be shown these things because in this country they are not taught that Black people contributed anything much except being slaves and marching. Basically they are taught that they are victims. When you teach a child that they are not much then you get half hearted efforts in school.  When you teach the children they come from greatness by pointing out all the Black people who founded the concepts and knowledge base this modern world operates on you see those same Black children achieving that greatness. They are engaged because now they know that people that looked like them did great things.
> ...


If we would simply evaluate people based on their own individual merits without regard to their skin color, racial  hatred would disappear.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Perhaps because he's not an honorable man?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 20, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...


Hate injuries the hater more than hated, so have at it.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...




Hmmm. I thought you guys claimed he was our messiah? And no liberal has brought him up. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using no lube, maximizing the butt hurt in right wingers


----------



## Trajan (Jan 20, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



if you knew everything about a person, or certain people I think we'd all be in for a surprise re: who has honor or not, so let me speak to that from a backwoods place...........


I wasn't being humorous, I saw images of others who I thought were, well, imho to very celebratory(?)...thats my opinion, then we get to achievement, thats generally why people are celebrated, in my opinion. 

he lead the nation in rushing in his first 2 years at college, won the Heisman in a walk his third etc. first player to 2000 yds in a regular  ( old shorter) season, still holds the record for avg. yards in a season,  set a world record in track....*shrugs* he was a stud. 

Then yea, he had issues, we all are familiar with them so in the spirit of the thread, I'll pass on commenting etc......

if some feel he doesn't belong, well, ok, thats your opinion, I don't see myself as the curtain man for what AA's deserve recognition  or don't.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You may not think racism hate still exists but if others still experience it, then they do.

While it's a nice sentiment to say we are all Americans that sentiment will be greeted better when people stop being racist.

People on this board make threads about blacks being less intelligent etc etc.

Racism still exists and those who experience it still feel its effect.

Slavery ended when white people decided it to end. 

There are different races and histories the same thing as different religions.

Christians have christian history celebrating Christmas should they be told not to celebrate it because atheists think it should end?

Not everyone is christian but it does not have to be divisive just because they want to celebrate Christmas.

Not everyone is the same race but learning about a cultural history of a race does not have to be divisive either.

The reason for learning about black history is because in the past it was not taught.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




WELL SAID! This this this this this ^^^^^^


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Trajan said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Pixie was right. That is absolutely the funniest thing I think you have ever typed. And you know, heaven forfend you should man the fuck up and just own your own, right?

Right.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> How about Tucci Williams, who the left fought ever so hard for.



 I never knew that Tookie was eyetalian!

ETA: Tucci is pronounced Too chi in Italian.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

I have to add this:










*Quotes*

*BY ARTHUR ASHE*

    &#8226; "Drummed into me, above all, by my dad, by the whole family, was that without your good name, you would be nothing."

    &#8226; "Clothes and manners do not make the man, but where he is made they greatly improve his appearance."

    &#8226; "Every time you win, it diminishes the fear a little bit. You never really cancel the fear of losing; you keep challenging it."

    &#8226; "If I were to say 'God, why me?' about the bad things, then I should have said 'God, why me?' about the good things that happened in my life."

    &#8226; "One important key to success is self-confidence. An important key to self-confidence is preparation."

    &#8226; "True heroism is remarkably sober, very undramatic. It is not the urge to surpass all others at whatever cost, but the urge to serve others at whatever cost."

    &#8226; "You've got to get to the stage in life where going for it is more important than winning or losing."

    &#8226; "From what we get, we can make a living; what we give, however, makes a life."

    &#8226; "Start where you are. Use what you have. Do what you can."

    &#8226; "Success is a journey, not a destination. The doing is often more important than the outcome."


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

Eric Holder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

Colin Powell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Do you mean President Obama, perhaps?

Oh, that's easy: he's not part of PAST black history yet. You do realized that the word history automatically infers "past", right?

In maybe 8 years time, I would be more than willing to post his pic for BHM, but right now, he is current history, not past.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> Colin Powell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Great man. Great American.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



BHM = Black History Month.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Thanks. (I had a brain fart)


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 20, 2014)

Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## oldfart (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


> If we would simply evaluate people based on their own individual merits without regard to their skin color, racial  hatred would disappear.



A noble sentiment.  But I have a lingering feeling that racism persists because many people see a payoff in it; in their self-esteem bolstered by diminishing others, economically by creating a group more easily exploited, and a myriad of other social reasons embedded in the collective DNA of American society for four hundred years.  I sense it will never disappear as long as so many find it useful.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 20, 2014)

O.W. Gurley 
founder of Black Wall Street in Tulsa OK


----------



## Trajan (Jan 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




 I pity you, seriously....


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 20, 2014)

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



It's beyond mutual. You don't even know you have a problem.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 20, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > If we would simply evaluate people based on their own individual merits without regard to their skin color, racial  hatred would disappear.
> ...


The most ardent racist in the Old South were not politicians, wealthy whites, or the Southern Aristocracy.  They were poor whites who saw the rise of the black man as competition for jobs and social status. There was many a poor white in the South who would say, "At least am better than those damn N..."

Attitudes on race are slow to change but I see so much difference in my kids and grand kids compared to my generation.   This last weekend, my granddaughter had a sleepover with 5 girls.  One was black, one was Chinese, two were white, and one was mixed races.  I think someday, not in my lifetime, we will put racism behind us.


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



From your fingertips to God's computer monitor!

But, I think you have more faith in the human race than I do.


----------



## Connery (Jan 20, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




It is not the color of as person's skin, it is how pure their heart is, whether they have the courage of their convictions and can they stand tall for their friends in a time of need. Skin color is not a predicate for such things nor can this be taught in a school; people need to walk their walk in life and face those tests which life gives.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...




I hear he uses a tablet. A cosmic tablet.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jan 20, 2014)

Flopper said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



  To 'better'!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXkokyBlktA]The Beatles- It's Getting Better All The Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper (Jan 20, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > oldfart said:
> ...


Maybe if you had seen the stuff I saw in the 50's and 60's in the South, you would see how far we've come.  What we call racism today wouldn't even qualify as discrimination in those days.   When I was about 8 years old, I saw an elderly black women literally thrown off a bus because she sat in a row that was marked White Only and not a single person said a word as the bus drove off and left her laying in the street.  I had friends in high schools that considered it a real thrill to piss in a bottle, drive in a black area, call someone to the car and throw it in their face.  In college, I returned to my room one day and found my roommate loading his rife and getting ready to go with his friends to Ole Miss to kill some Yankees and N..,

And don't think for a minute that it was just whites picking on blacks.  There were plenty of white people that got beat up, robbed, and murdered although it's not publicized today. 

In my family, if you said blacks should be treated as whites, you would say it only once.  Blacks were dissented from monkeys, a strange twist on the theory evolution but it was commonly accepted among poor uneducated whites.  Although blacks as a race were certainly hated, blacks as individuals were often loved and considered a member of the family.   In other words, they were hated collectively and loved as individuals.  Black people were to be pitied.  God had cursed them by making them black.  It was the duty of white people to take care of them just as they would take care of dumb animals.  

We may have a ways to go, but we've come along way my friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 21, 2014)

Samuel Yette 
No Uncle Tom in this man.
the author of the book THE CHOICE: The Issue of Black Survival in America


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 21, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I too grew up in the south but, though the hateful environment you describe no doubt existed in some places, my south was a different kind of south than what you describe.  I was never exposed to the kind of violent hatred you speak of.  In my town black and white worked amicably side by side, and though it was segregated--the black folk had to sit in the balcony at the movies and I was so jealous--it was a friendly and really happy culture.

And I am old enough to have witnessed the end of segregation and it happened in my town well before it was made mandatory.  The nearest 'black' school was in a larger town 20 miles away and all the black kids had been bussed there for years when it dawned on the folks in my town how silly that was.  And they voted for the blacks kids to go to school with us.

My mother and my mother's friends, all raised in a segregated culture, had to swallow hard when we kids would bring new black friends home to play and for dinner.  They had never before sat at the same dinner table with a black person.  But they all came through like troopers, allowing their common sense and intellect to override all that cultural conditioning.  And the new black friends just instinctively seemed to understand the discomfort and they made it easier for us.  And with a little practice, it became comfortable for everybody.

And now we Americans have collectively won that war.  In my opinion we need to stop fighting it and appreciate and enjoy the peace.  It seems so foolish to me to have gone through all that agony and necessary cultural upheaval to achieve color blindness, and now, when it is in our grasp, so many seem to go out of their way to keep it stirred up, in the forefront of people's mind, to see a racist behind every bush, and not allow people to just be people.


----------



## oldfart (Jan 21, 2014)

Flopper said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I think racism is diminishing.  Things that were once acceptable as public speech and behavior are no longer acceptable; racism has withdrawn into church and home.  Each decade brings a new cohort of children who grow up without as much racist baggage as the previous one.  Pockets of recidivism remain, but hopefully they get smaller.  More people of all backgrounds aspire to participate in and change modern society.  

But I have two things that bother me.  

1.  The change is slow and by no means irreversible.  Powerful forces support a return to at least some of the old ways, some out of conviction and some out of desire to manipulate for political, social, and economic advantage.  

2.  As each generation is further removed from personal knowledge and experience of our past, they take much for granted and are therefore more vulnerable when racism flares up.  I have no doubt that the next generation will be up to the task, but I think their vigilance is down and they will be surprised at how quickly and violently overt racism can re-emerge.  That's why I think it is important for all Americans to have a better understanding of the civil rights movement and all movements that support individual freedom and liberty for all Americans.  

As to your historical comment, you are correct to a large degree.  Wealthy whites used racism as a tool to control both poor whites and blacks in maintaining a rotting social and economic structure for a century.  Some of them believed the ideology themselves and others were more pragmatic; in the end it made little difference.  

In the revisionist history of the South today we are blanking out the efforts of some whites in the South to protect and promote the interests of blacks.  I am not saying there were a lot, but there were a significant number.  "Black historians" may have a vested interest in portraying the civil rights movement as an exclusively black movement directed against an all white power structure.  Some white historians may have an interest in the same portrayal to support the idea of a white Southern civilization under attack.  But such agendas do not change what happened, and the record is there for anyone who wants to look.  

Peace all.  

Jamie


----------



## oldfart (Jan 21, 2014)

Flopper said:


> And don't think for a minute that it was just whites picking on blacks.  There were plenty of white people that got beat up, robbed, and murdered although it's not publicized today.



I missed this on first reading and should have incorporated this in my post.  The mention of Ol' Miss puts this in 1962, if I'm not mistaken.  That was a bit before my time, and I greatly appreciate you sharing a first hand account.  

P.S.  Although now retired, the Methodist chaplain at the University of Mississippi until recently was Rev Ed King.  Yes, that Ed King.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 21, 2014)

I grew up in a segregated society and I soon discovered for myself that my black friends were no different to my white friends except it was the adults who prevented us from being together. 

Today I can look through the pictures of my daughter's birthday parties and in all of them she is one of only a couple of white kids while the rest were from all parts of the world. Her generation has grown up colorblind to race in my opinion. They see people as individuals, not as being identified by something as superficial as skin pigmentation. 

They are more accepting of different lifestyles too. Their friends had gay parents and so to them it is no big deal because a play date was a play date and they had the same fun. They openly accept their gay friends and it makes no sense to deny them the right to get married. 

So We the People are slowly but surely moving towards the concept of Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness for All. BHM is a small step in that direction and at some point it might become redundant. But if it does because everyone is treated the same then that will be a good thing in my opinion. Right now we still have a way to go but the trend is moving in the right direction. Let's keep it moving until we get there.

Peace
DT


----------



## oldfart (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> I too grew up in the south but, though the hateful environment you describe no doubt existed in some places, my south was a different kind of south than what you describe.  I was never exposed to the kind of violent hatred you speak of.  In my town black and white worked amicably side by side, and though it was segregated--the black folk had to sit in the balcony at the movies and I was so jealous--it was a friendly and really happy culture.
> 
> And I am old enough to have witnessed the end of segregation and it happened in my town well before it was made mandatory.  The nearest 'black' school was in a larger town 20 miles away and all the black kids had been bussed there for years when it dawned on the folks in my town how silly that was.  And they voted for the blacks kids to go to school with us.
> 
> My mother and my mother's friends, all raised in a segregated culture, had to swallow hard when we kids would bring new black friends home to play and for dinner.  They had never before sat at the same dinner table with a black person.  But they all came through like troopers, allowing their common sense and intellect to override all that cultural conditioning.  And the new black friends just instinctively seemed to understand the discomfort and they made it easier for us.  And with a little practice, it became comfortable for everybody.



Thanks for sharing the history.  Yes, in many parts of the south, good people of all races worked to bring about a better community.  Other parts had violent confrontations.  Mississippi was probably the most determined state to resist, but South Carolina and Alabama were not far behind.  

I'll share a story.  Rev Ed King is the figure sitting next to Anne Moody in the famous picture of the Jackson lunch counter sit in.  Afterward the all-white Methodist conference he was a member of had a vote to expel him.  He lost by about four votes out of about a hundred.  Over the years he has talked with many of the pastors who voted that day.  He can't figure out how he lost when all of those pastors remember voting for him!  Anyway, he jointed the Central Conference (black Methodist churches) and served there.  When he retired the Retirement Board had a problem on how to credit his service for his pension!  It all worked out, and his last gig was as Methodist chaplain at the University of Mississippi.  

I relate the story because in 1963 Mississippi, under immense pressure, almost half of the ministers supported Ed King.  And afterward many who did not wanted to claim that they did.  It makes for a good story and a counterweight to the idea of a monolithic white power structure supporting segregation.  





And now we Americans have collectively won that war.  In my opinion we need to stop fighting it and appreciate and enjoy the peace.  It seems so foolish to me to have gone through all that agony and necessary cultural upheaval to achieve color blindness, and now, when it is in our grasp, so many seem to go out of their way to keep it stirred up, in the forefront of people's mind, to see a racist behind every bush, and not allow people to just be people.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 21, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> I'm not racist, I just don't like the way black people smell.



If you are used to smelling like a wet dog, the clean smell of Black people would naturally be offensive to you.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 21, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > And don't think for a minute that it was just whites picking on blacks.  There were plenty of white people that got beat up, robbed, and murdered although it's not publicized today.
> ...



It was a turbulent time but an interesting part of our history.  Many feared a mini-civil war developing around the Oxford campus.  There was one major clash between segregationists and federal troops that left two dead. Governor Barnett was fined $10,000 and sentenced to jail for contempt, but the charges were later dismissed by the 5th Circuit Court of Appeals. Bob Dylan sang about the incident in his song "Oxford Town". Meredith's actions are regarded as a pivotal moment in the history of civil rights in the United States. He graduated on August 18, 1963 with a degree in political science. Today there are over 3,000 black students at Ole Miss.

Ole Miss riot of 1962 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Federal Troops on Campus in preparation for the riots


----------



## packerbacker (Jan 21, 2014)

when does poor whitey get their day in the sun? Every time a particular race or group of sexual deviants has their "month", the poor white, straight male is supposed to feel guilty for not being one of them.  Gets very tiring apologizing for people that are no longer around and giving special rights and government programs to them paid for by me. Can't you people see that or are you blinded by the handouts.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 21, 2014)

packerbacker said:


> when does poor whitey get their day in the sun? Every time a particular race or group of sexual deviants has their "month", the poor white, straight male is supposed to feel guilty for not being one of them.  Gets very tiring apologizing for people that are no longer around and giving special rights and government programs to them paid for by me. Can't you people see that or are you blinded by the handouts.



You had your centuries in the sun during slavery and jim crow. You shouldn't feel guilty unless you either practice racism or wish you could.  Who told you to apologize? You cant apologize for something you did not do. BHM is not for you. It is for those that are interested. Cant you see that history exposes the truth?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not much on parades and the such.....but I think MLK did a lot for black people and was responsible for changing the way our society as a whole was treating black people.  
I think he deserves to be honored on a special day, and everyone that feels like marching in his honor is free and welcome to do it.  After all, this is America, the Great Melting Pot, where people from all walks of life and races talk about Patriotism, Freedom and Equality........:
Those that oppose, well, let them eat cake......


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 21, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I would never dispute the fact that we have come a long way, but the idea of ever reaching that goal literally seems impossible to me.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 21, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> I would never dispute the fact that we have come a long way, but the idea of ever reaching that goal literally seems impossible to me.  Unfortunately.



Yeah, it seems that if we ever get close to no racial discrimination, some other form of discrimination will crop up.....


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2014)

I made my choice...






He died way too young...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 21, 2014)

Thomas Sowell has written 40 books On Economics, civil rights, education ect..




> *Thomas Sowell is an American economist, social theorist, political philosopher and author*
> 
> 
> Sowell is an advocate of the "pull yourself up by the bootstraps" philosophy, which encourages people to improve their positions not by government intervention, but by personal ambition and hard work. He believes that government initiatives to ensure a fair playing field for African Americans have actually hurt their chances for equality
> ...



Thomas Sowell biography, birth date, birth place and pictures


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow. My thread sure took a dive. So much for intolerating intolerance. Oh. Wait. Wrong thread.



What goes down, must come up. It's rather like the weather in Texas. Wait five minutes, it'll be a different weather pattern/thread altogether.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> Thomas Sowell has written 40 books On Economics, civil rights, education ect..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowell is the man!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 21, 2014)

Black history month - Thomas Sowell - Page full


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2014)

Coyote said:


> I made my choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it coyote. LOVE it.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I would never dispute the fact that we have come a long way, but the idea of ever reaching that goal literally seems impossible to me.  Unfortunately.
> ...


Yes, you're correct, there will always be some form of discrimination.  The worst forms of discrimination are those based on factors that a person has no control such as race, sex, age, and ethnicity.  These forms of discrimination are neither natural nor inevitable and there existence and intensity has varied widely within various cultures and time periods. 

From anthropological studies of the mixing of races, it's very likely that in 22nd or 23rd  century, that most humans will exhibit pronounced characteristics of most races.  The Caucasian race will have darker skin and the Negro race will have lighter skin and both races will have mixtures of other races.  In this environment, racial discrimination would be about as likely as discrimination based on hair or eye color.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


>



Wow! Who is that?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it.
> ...



Crispus Attucks?


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Good point, in that scenario, I suppose racial discrimination would evaporate, but as pointed out, some other form will take its place.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2014)

Thomas Sowell was mentioned, and he is my mentor, hero, and advisor when it comes to matters of race and racism.  He has probably done more research and written more thought provoking commentary on the subject than any other individual.

On Black History Month (emphasis mine):



> *. . . .Another big problem with Black History Month is its narrowness. You cannot understand even your own history if that is the only history you know. Some explanations of what has happened in your history might sound plausible within the framework of just one people's history, but these explanations can collapse like a house of cards if you look at the same factors in the histories of other groups, other countries, and other eras. *
> 
> Shelby Steele has pointed out that whites are desperate to escape guilt and blacks are desperate to escape implications of inferiority. But, viewed against the background of world history, neither group of Americans is unique. Nor are the differences between them. Both their anxieties are overblown.
> 
> ...



Again, elsewhere he, Shelby Steele, Morgan Freeman, and others have pointed out how the history involving black people is often missing from the history books, and of course Black History Month was implemented at least in part to combat that.  But these men, who realistically see setting people apart as perpetuating the very racism it is intended to address, say we would be better served by taking a cold, hard look at what we are teaching people every day, year round.  And correcting the skewed history that often exists in the textbooks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know but she definitely brings a warm feeling to Black history. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thomas Sowell was mentioned, and he is my mentor, hero, and advisor when it comes to matters of race and racism.  He has probably done more research and written more thought provoking commentary on the subject than any other individual.
> 
> On Black History Month (emphasis mine):
> 
> ...



I agree BHM should not be needed but until the correct version of history is taught in schools it is the only way to somewhat educate all children about the Black people of note in history. I personally do not see anything wrong with people seeing color or different ethnicities.  How boring would it be if everyone was the same?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2014)

Radio Raheem will be my avie     ....


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Thomas Sowell was mentioned, and he is my mentor, hero, and advisor when it comes to matters of race and racism.  He has probably done more research and written more thought provoking commentary on the subject than any other individual.
> 
> On Black History Month (emphasis mine):
> 
> ...




Sowell is a smart guy, I wonder why he stated something like this:*"Another big problem with Black History Month is its narrowness. You cannot understand even your own history if that is the only history you know.". *Is he trying to imply that Black people don't know or study any other history than the history covered in "Black History Month"? In my opinion, one of the reasons "Black History Month" was created was the fact that people were learning about many different types of history (European, American, etc.) and that there should be additions to that history. Most of the history about Blacks in this country basically covered slavery and the downtrodden condition of Black people. Mr. Woodson wanted to show the shining starts that made it through that adversity in order to encourage people to strive for excellence.



How many hundreds of years later did that powerful British Empire emerge from their ruins? When the Romans gave them their freedom, how were they 50 years later?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas Sowell was mentioned, and he is my mentor, hero, and advisor when it comes to matters of race and racism.  He has probably done more research and written more thought provoking commentary on the subject than any other individual.
> ...


Many years ago, I took a course in civil war history.  The professor began the class with a statement that to understand civil war history, you must first understand American history otherwise you're pulling the subject matter out of context.  I believe it is much the same with black history.  Studying black history without America history as a foundation is like studying Calculus without first mastering Algebra.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'll even take it a step further.  You cant understand American history if you don't understand World history and the staggering part Black African history and the Roman Catholic Church played in establishing the current status we are working with.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 22, 2014)

BHM, hmmm.... Lemme see. Kunta Kinte, Hank Aaron, and MLK. 

You need a whole month for that?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 22, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> BHM, hmmm.... Lemme see. Kunta Kinte, Hank Aaron, and MLK.
> 
> You need a whole month for that?



Thanks for showing your _intelligence_! Or maybe you were being sarcastic?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> BHM, hmmm.... Lemme see. Kunta Kinte, Hank Aaron, and MLK.
> 
> You need a whole month for that?



Some small children and adult retards desperately need BHM like you just proved. .


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas Sowell was mentioned, and he is my mentor, hero, and advisor when it comes to matters of race and racism.  He has probably done more research and written more thought provoking commentary on the subject than any other individual.
> ...



The Romans never fully controlled what became the British Empire, and they never willingly gave it its freedom.  They simply were unable to hold onto it due to greater ambitions, strength of will, and efforts of others.  But it would be foolish to try to write a history of Great Britain/England or the United Kingdom without including the role the Roman Empire played in all that.  It would be foolish to hold up only Anglosaxons as role models for those descended from that group and portray that as the what and who they should admire to the exclusion of all others.

I have no problem with those who live with adversity, whatever their racial or ethnic origins, to be shown a more excellent way and to be given heroes to admire and emulate.  I deplore that our culture did not routinely include the contributions made to our culture by our people who happen to be black.  I have no problem with identifying amazing people who have pretty well been buried in history.

My ONLY objection to Black History Month, is that I see it as once again separating people by racial group--emphasizing the difference or blackness instead of the contributions--emphasizing the need for people to be reinforced or singled out based on skin color.  There is a part of me that sees that as well intended but counter productive when it separates out a large group of people and when it is used as an excuse for not doing better to include everybody in our history books to begin with.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



if they dont want to be "judged" for being black... by that same token...they should not be recognized for "being black"

when i see an asian american month, a latin american month, a native american month a WHITE american month.... then we can talk.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]        [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]        [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]



I'm on it excellent idea Sir.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]        [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]        [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]        [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION] [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]
> ...




there you are!!  ive missed you!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



They actually do have Asian, Latin and Native American history months. They have some for white people such as Irish, Italian etc etc

National Hispanic American Heritage Month 2013
Asian Heritage Month
Native American Heritage Month 2013


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Busy as hell with the new job hon.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



oh no you dont....thats no excuse.... you just dont love me anymore....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



lol I'm busy as heck with all this training, hopefully once it settles down I can be on more.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> emphasizing the need for people to be reinforced or singled out based on skin color.  .





That's kinda the point though, isn't it? For so long certain people were (are?) singled out in negative ways based on skin color. If that had never been the case...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> I'm busy as heck with all this training, hopefully once it settles down I can be on more.




And just think about how much money you'll save on diapers!


----------



## oldfart (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, elsewhere he, Shelby Steele, Morgan Freeman, and others have pointed out how the history involving black people is often missing from the history books, and of course Black History Month was implemented at least in part to combat that.  But these men, who realistically see setting people apart as perpetuating the very racism it is intended to address, say we would be better served by taking a cold, hard look at what we are teaching people every day, year round.  And correcting the skewed history that often exists in the textbooks.



In the mid 70s I was marginally involved in the development of a Mississippi history text written by two white professors, one from a black college and one from a white college (not Ol' Miss, the one that has the Mississippi Alpha Chapter of Phi Beta Kappa).  It took a seven year legal battle to force the state to allow it to be used in public schools.  It did however win several awards and is the only reasonably balanced textbook in the field.  The primary author went on to become an expert on bias in history textbooks and a bestselling author (the "Lies my Teacher Told Me" series).  

You see, America does not want what really happened to be taught in public schools.  High school level textbooks are not written by historians, they are written by "experts" on history for high school students.  This assures that the texts will comply with all of the understood rules about what can and cannot be put in them.  Americans want a book of socially useful myths which can be approved by the Texas School Textbook Board.  These books contain as much fantasy as history, but remain the basis of what is taught.  Most secondary school history teachers are not trained in history at all (a third are coaches).  It's rare to find one with a degree in history (as opposed to a secondary education major with only the general education requirement of actual history courses).  

What passes for history in our schools is far removed from history be it black, white, Asian or First Nations.  For an example, just check out the History Forum thread on Eisenhower.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Most secondary school history teachers are not trained in history at all ...





Link?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Again, elsewhere he, Shelby Steele, Morgan Freeman, and others have pointed out how the history involving black people is often missing from the history books, and of course Black History Month was implemented at least in part to combat that.  But these men, who realistically see setting people apart as perpetuating the very racism it is intended to address, say we would be better served by taking a cold, hard look at what we are teaching people every day, year round.  And correcting the skewed history that often exists in the textbooks.
> ...



I was privileged to serve on a school board for awhile.  And because I sometimes volunteered at the public library and gave some limited lectures there, and because I pretty much completed a history minor in college, I was deemed the only one sufficiently credentialed to head up the history text book approval group.  And even back then, when things were better than now, the content of the history textbooks was appalling.  We picked the best of the offerings, but we were blessed with some gifted teachers willing to write and teach their own stuff, and we gave them pretty full rein to do that.  Not only did most of the kids excel in history, but it oozed into other areas requiring critical comprehension and reasoning with very positive results.

It is unfortunate that so much of what passes for education these days is in fact more indoctrination than education.   And that doesn't happen in many areas more than it happens in 'black' studies and 'black' history.  And even with my background, I didn't realize how true that was until I started seriously reading some of Thomas Sowell's and others' works.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


>



Very strange, I can't do an image search on her for some reason. Just keeps going to "about:blank" ... maybe if I save it, reduce the size, try again? I don't know. Frustrating.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I tried and it just keeps coming up with Bantu Knots hairstyles. She is probably a model but I cant find her name.

Berlin Hair Baby: The Great Big Bantu Knot Debacle


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> oldfart said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Can you please cite some examples?


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I found her!!! Good lord if that didn't take some SERIOUS digging. She is a 22 y/o New York model named Brianna Michelle.

http://iambriannamichelle.com/

I found her on the modelmayhem.com site, figured somebody was just using her pic, but no - it actually is her.

ModelMayhem.com - Brianna Michelle - Model - Brooklyn, New York, US

The picture you found is on the main page, and you click through to her page. She's on the right-hand side, I hit page down eight times, and she was at the top (the very picture we were searching for here.) 

I love detective work!!

/injured, patting self on back with both hands

//whimper


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's another beautimous picture of her.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Here's another beautimous picture of her.




Outstanding. So is your detective work!


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another beautimous picture of her.
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2014)

> *Walter E. Williams*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Writing career*
> 
> Williams has written ten books and hundreds of articles. His syndicated column is published weekly in approximately 140 newspapers across the United States, as well as on several web sites by Creators Syndicate. He also wrote and hosted documentaries for PBS in 1985. The "Good Intentions" documentary was based on his book The State Against Blacks.
> Economic and political views
> ...



Walter E. Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flopper (Jan 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I think black history can be a good course of study for all students, however most students do not have room in their schedules for a separate course.  I believe American history texts that integrate black history should be the mainstay.  I looked at my granddaughter's  American history text and it seem to do a good job.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)

Scott Joplin in a Piano Duel ---Scott Joplin 1977 Universal Studios ---

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOi9K7yZ6QA]Scott Joplin Movie Dueling Pianos Competition Scene - 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Here is an "attagirl" from me. Now I'm off to see if she has a fan club....lol!


----------



## alan1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> 
> AND PLEASE don't make it a flame thread if you have a problem with Blacks.
> Thanks in advance.


I actually think it is hilarious how many fools have already changed their avatars.
Do they not know that Black History Month is February? 
We can kind of identify the idiots by the ones that have already changed their avatar when you were proposing something for next month, not this month.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> ...



Well, I guess I am an idiotic fool then. How will I ever live??? Oh my. (eye roll). I didn't know it was for Feb, nor cared. Most already knew and said so in the beginnings of this thread. And again, I didn't care.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, I'm game... maybe not until the end of February tho.

This is my dear friend Harvey whom I've known for 30 years. He's a public defender and a damn good one. Married an awesome gal and has two gorgeous daughters. 

Harvey has taken quite ill lately. So... in his honor.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The Op title says, "In honor of Black History month", Black History Month is February.  And now you admit that you didn't even know what month this important event occurs in.  Yes, that makes you a fool.  The fact that you don't care just makes you seem more idiotic and foolish.  How about if you randomly promote avatar changing for Breast Cancer Awareness Month in April to continue your display of ignorance.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Do super moderators make habit of calling members of this board idiotic and foolish when they are trying to honor an event and are not being obnoxious or mean?
I don't know what crawled up your ass, but you are the one looking foolish about now, and you are representing this board *as* a super moderator.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, black history month is February but many have changed their avatars early. Who cares? That does not make them foolish or idiotic. 

I guess you are calling a large number of folks here foolish and idiotic. 

Whatever.............................


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

I could see it if it were a trolling thread or an insulting thread. I started it with good intentions.

And for that matter, yes. I would like to start a Breast Cancer Awareness thread in April. I also know it is supposed to be October, but if folks wait too long, October may be too late to catch it early. Guess that makes me an idiot and a fool as well.

Yes. I am totally pissed off right now.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I could see it if it were a trolling thread or an insulting thread. I started it with good intentions.
> 
> And for that matter, yes. I would like to start a Breast Cancer Awareness thread in April. I also know it is supposed to be October, but if folks wait too long, October may be too late to catch it early. Guess that makes me an idiot and a fool as well.
> 
> Yes. I am totally pissed off right now.



Perhaps you should start one in the History forum. Less people come to the History to flame. But then again, less people come to the history forum than just about any other in the US Discussion section.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Jan 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I could see it if it were a trolling thread or an insulting thread. I started it with good intentions.
> ...



Maybe I will wait until June to do a BHM since I am too stupid to realize it is for Feb...nor care.

Yes, I am still pissed off. Makes me glad I have not donated since there is nothing more speshul than to pay and then get dissed. And since I have not paid, I guess I am open game for a SUPER MOD to insult me and my intentions.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)

If only she would run   If I were forced to describe the perfect woman, It would be Condi Rice. We will never again see such an intellectual powerhouse in the Secretary of State post.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2014)

> *African American Medical Pioneers: Daniel Hale Williams (1856-1931)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



American Experience | Partners of the Heart | Early Years


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


>



*Excellent!!*..I owe you another rep for that one


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> ...



Who cares what month it is?  I celebrate it everyday.  What kind of clown restricts giving honor to people because of some arbitrary time slot?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, among famous people who happen to have black skin and who I admire, there are many I would be thrilled to go hear and most especially to meet over a long, leisurely dinner.  Some have already been featured here, but I would especially enjoy some time with this lady and get inside her head to see how it came to be that we are such soul sisters.  Sorry that the promo is overly political, but her book really is special:


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...who wants to show support for our brothers and sisters of the human race and sport a great Avie in their honor? Pretty sure there are blacks here. And they ARE a member of this board and are part of this disfunctional family, lol.
> ...




What could possibly have motivated you to post that?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 23, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> If only she would run   If I were forced to describe the perfect woman, It would be Condi Rice. We will never again see such an intellectual powerhouse in the Secretary of State post.



A lesbian wouldn't get voted in as prez.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I have to admit I did wonder the same thing.   Not that I thought anyone is an idiot but its still January


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


>



This is a guy who used AA to get into college then decided to close the door after getting his.  A sellout, uncle tom of the highest order.  Let me know when he gives his education back to stand behind his words.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This is a guy who used AA to get into college then decided to close the door after getting his.  A sellout, uncle tom of the highest order.  Let me know when he gives his education back to stand behind his words.



He was a victim of it.  Use your brain


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Then stop using technology like the PC that a Black man owns 3 patents on.

http://www.black-inventor.com/Dr-Mark-Dean.asp


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He did not USE AA to get into college.  In his day in that culture he may indeed have benefitted from policy that encouraged diversity, but it did not put the lesser qualified at the head of the line ahead of the more qualified.  There is zero evidence that he would not have been admitted to Yale if he had been white.  Such is leftist propaganda leveled at a man for no other reason than he is black and opposes a leftist sacred cow.

The affirmative action Thomas opposes is that which throws qualifications out the window and assigns access on skin color alone, i.e. racial quotas.  The affirmative action Thomas opposes is that which lowers standards so that black people can qualify.  He sees that as a huge insult to black people and a policy that relegates blacks to inferior status because they aren't capable of taking their rightful place alongside 'whitey' unless whitey makes it easy for the black people.  And it perpetuates the myth, such as Bumberclyde exhibits here, that black people just aren't as smart or capable as white people and can't qualify for good jobs without affirmative action.

Clarence Thomas is a great man with a great mind and is firmly grounded in reasoned common sense.   He deserves to be applauded regardless of the color of his skin.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Nat Turner


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



I've never used AA so you need to show me where the qualifications are lowered.  Where do you see this?  Clarence Thomas is a fool. A uncle tom that dances for the white power structure.  To be educated he has a severe lack of knowledge regarding the ability to build an economic legacy that whites enjoyed during the time Blacks were enslaved and discriminated against.  AA initially was supposed to close that 400 year gap but instead whites found a way to bring that opportunity into their homes via the white woman being the demographic that benefitted most from AA.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We'll just have to agree to disagree.  And I can imagine that you feel that way about all conservative black people?  For Star Parker, Thomas Sowell, Walter Williams, Shelby Steele, and many others who have become household names all agree with Thomas on affirmative action.  And that leftist policies, including affirmative action, have done far more to prevent and discourage black advancement than they have helped.  What any policy is supposed to do and what that policy actually does are often very different things.

So do you think I, a white woman, benefitted from affirmative action?  I wouldn't have been able to qualify for any of the great jobs I've had if it wasn't for affirmative action?  I would still be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen if it hadn't been for affirmative action?  That I wouldn't have been advanced in my various careers without affirmative action?  Do you see how insulting that is?  Why a thinking black person wouldn't be equally insulted?   How any person of character wants to be appreciated for his/her ability and accomplishments and not diminished because people think he/she only qualified because of some quota?

Affirmative Action was initially needed to break down cultural barriers and it indeed did accomplish that at the expense of the people who first got through the door.  Those people rarely were allowed their rightful place in whatever organization but were always whispered about behind their back as being the 'affirmative action' people.   But AA did break down those barriers.  And then it should have been disbanded and allow people to compete on merit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't believe you.

Oh and you have obviously never read "Uncle Tom's Cabin".


----------



## Flopper (Jan 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Looks like they do.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Any Black person that disagrees with me on AA just has a different opinion. I have no issue with that. Clarence Thomas just happens to be a step and fetch it type of Black person. I despise that sort person because he is the same type of Black person that sold his own people to Europeans slave traders for money.

Sally Kohn: Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others | TIME.com

AA was created to bridge the gap created by preventing women access to jobs, slavery and Jim Crow.  Civil Rights was created to break down barriers.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Why would I care if you believe me convict?  What does that book have to do with what I said?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 23, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix, Aunt Jemima and that windbag MLK.

You need a whole month for them?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Clarence Thomas is the poster child for denigration by the left purely because he is so visible and they can't stand it that he is on the Supreme Court and is conservative in his views.  You obviously have not read Shelby Steele, Star Parker, Thomas Sowell, Walter Williams, or any of the other more prominent and truly masterful critical thinkers of our time or, based on your opinion of Thomas, you would also be calling them 'step and fetch it' blacks too.  And how racist is that to characterize a person that way purely because he is black?!!!

I know why AA was created.  I was there when it was created.  I headed a large agency that had as its slogan "Eliminate racism wherever it exists and by any means necessary."  I know my history.  And I also know that when you win a war, you need to stop fighting it or it never ends.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not really concerned with what the left thinks. My own personal observations of the man and his explanations of his stances are is what i am referring to. I have read Thomas Sowell, Shelby Steel, and others. I agree on some points and disagree on others. None of them come off as step and fetch its. Clarence does. You can feel free to honor him.  I wont because he is a sell out.

Just because you had a slogan doesn't mean you know what AA was about. Civil Rights was what your slogan was promoting. I would be a fool to stop fighting a war that is still ongoing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jan 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry but I cannot agree because I know I am right on all counts.  But I wish you well.

And from some Americans who happen to be black who I think deserve a great deal of recognition and applause:



> . . . .Affirmative action has always been more about the restoration of legitimacy to American institutions than the uplift of blacks and other minorities. For 30 years after its inception, no one even bothered to measure its effectiveness in minority progress. Advocates of racial preferences tried to prove that these policies actually helped minorities only after 1996, when California's Proposition 209 banned racial preferences in all state institutions, scaring supporters across the country.
> 
> But the research following from this scare has been politicized and discredited. Most important, it has completely failed to show that affirmative action ever closes the academic gap between minorities and whites. And failing in this, affirmative action also fails to help blacks achieve true equality with whites -- the ultimate measure of which is parity in skills and individual competence. Without this underlying parity there can never be true equality in employment, income levels, rates of home ownership, educational achievement and the rest. . . .--Shelby Steele
> Shelby Steele -- Affirmative Action Doesn't Solve the Real Problem





> . . . .The history of blacks in the United States has been virtually stood on its head by those advocating affirmative action. The empirical evidence is clear that most blacks got themselves out of poverty in the decades preceding the civil rights revolution of the 1960s and the beginning of affirmative action in the 1970s. Yet the political misrepresentation of what happenedby leaders and friends of blackshas been so pervasive that this achievement has been completely submerged in the public consciousness. Instead of gaining the respect that other groups have gained by lifting themselves out of poverty, blacks are widely seen, by friends and critics alike, as owing their advancement to government beneficence.
> 
> Within the black community itself, the possible ending of affirmative action has been portrayed as a threat to end their economic and social progress. Thus whites are resentful and blacks are fearful because of policies which have in fact done relatively little, on net balance, to help blacks in general or poor blacks in particular. Among black students in colleges and universities, those admitted under lower standards face a higher failure rate and those admitted under the same standards as other students graduate with their credentials under a cloud of suspicion because of double standards for minority students in general. . . .--Thomas Sowell
> Affirmative Action around the World | Hoover Institution



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GGTliL1wxo]Walter E. Williams: The Effect Of Affirmative Action on Poor Communities - YouTube[/ame]




> *Affirmative Action and Racial Resentment*
> In addition to the injustices that are a result of preferential treatment,
> such treatment has given rise to racial resentment where it
> otherwise might not exist. While few people support racial resentment
> ...



An exchange William Raspberry had with a a cabbie:


> . . . .I told him it sounded like what the top official of U.S. Track and Field was saying about the Kenyan situation. ``We're not limiting opportunities for foreigners but creating opportunities for Americans,'' is how Craig Masback put it.
> ``I heard him, but it doesn't quite figure. If Kenyans have been the big winners in recent years, and now they're rigging things so there'll be more American winners, doesn't that limit opportunities for Kenyans?''
> ``But Jesse Jackson says you can open up more opportunities for African American students at Berkeley and UCLA - and also get them better prepared for the job market - without reducing opportunities for whites or Asians.''
> ``Makes sense to me,'' the cabby said.
> ...





> It really bugs me that someone will tell me, after I spent 20 years being educated, how I'm supposed to think.--Clarence Thomas


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 23, 2014)

Dr. Shirley Jackson

First African-American woman to acquire a Ph.D. from MIT

Dr. Shirley Jackson: Telecommunications Inventions


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Google, you inbred dunce. Here you go.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Niemann_(chemist)


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

Aunt Jemima is my favorite black person.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dr. Shirley Jackson
> 
> First African-American woman to acquire a Ph.D. from MIT
> 
> Dr. Shirley Jackson: Telecommunications Inventions



From her Wiki page:

"Beatrice and George Jackson, strongly valued education and encouraged her in school.[4] Her father spurred on her interest in science by helping her with projects for her science classes. At Roosevelt High School, Jackson attended accelerated programs in both math and science, and graduated in 1964 as valedictorian"

Seems she had some great parents who really valued education to go along with her great aptitude. How's parental involvement for AA kids going in this day and age?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Shirley Jackson
> ...



The dynamics were different back then in the Black community. Parents still do value education. My parents were the same way with me in the 90's. it was a hard sell that school was a viable option to get ahead. I was too worried about catching a stray bullet from gangbangers or being shot by the cops. They had to bribe me with sports to keep me in school with good grades.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How did other black kids treat you since you got good grades? Any pushback? Many boys and young men are bored with school, especially in it's current climate. I can see why some parents have to push the grades or no sports thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...



There is a difference between being a nerd and being smart. I got nothing but respect for getting good grades.  I definitely was bored and I knew even back then it was indoctrination but if I wanted to ball I had to keep at least a B average.  I still barely graduated because i was seriously unmotivated after basketball season.


----------



## oldfart (Jan 24, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Aunt Jemima is my favorite black person.



And Uncle Ben is your second favorite?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz

Interesting story about an African centered school that uses him as a role model

An African-centered success story - CSMonitor.com



> "For many of us who went through the public school system, the way our history was presented to us was from slavery to freedom," says Kevin Bullard, coordinator of African-centered education at several schools in the district. "With the African-centered model, we ... look at that as part of the context of our history and our struggle, but only a small piece." Their timeline includes the intellectual legacy of ancient African civilizations.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...


Being bored with school is not a black white thing.  I don't think I have ever met a kid who didn't  say school was boring.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I would think it was vastly different.  As a youngster I could see no way i would make it to 21 alive.  if I did, I still could not see what use an education would get me in my environment due to racism. That's what Black parents in the hood are up against trying to get their children educated.   I would think little white Johnny in the suburbs did not have those problems.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Being bored with school is not a black white thing.  I don't think I have ever met a kid who didn't  say school was boring.



Agreed.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...



So, are black parents not in the hood the same as Jonny's white parents? As in they have no problems at school? 

There are poor white kids who get shitty educations as well, but they're rednecks so nobody cares.

You grew up in the hood. How was your success in school viewed by the people in your community?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I think sex has a lot to do with it to.  My wife and brother in law grew up in a predominantly white affluent area.  My wife hated going to school with all white people but she was the valedictorian of her class.  My brother in law barely graduated and was almost expelled his last year for beating some white boy that called him the n word.  Both of them had to deal with racism but they still saw success around them so it was not like what I went through and in many ways sounded harder.  They just had examples of success staring them in the face all the time. 

Its a myth that you get teased for being smart in the Black community. You get teased for being a nerd. Several of my teammates were good to great students. I was always respected for getting good grades.  I wasn't a nerd so thats the difference.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 24, 2014)

Melissa Victoria Harris-Perry (born October 2, 1973; formerly known as Melissa Victoria Harris-Lacewell) is an American writer, professor, television host, and political commentator with a focus on African-American politics.  Harris-Perry was born in Seattle.  Her father was the first dean of African-American Affairs at the University of Virginia.Her mother, Diana Gray, taught at a community college and was working on her doctorate when they met. 
Harris-Perry graduated from Wake Forest University with a bachelor's degree in English and received a PhD in political science from Duke University. She also received an honorary doctorate from Meadville Lombard Theological School and studied theology at Union Theological Seminary in New York.
Harris-Perry was associate professor at the Center for African American Studies at Princeton University and left in 2011 after being denied a full professorship because of questions about her work and an assessment of where she is in her career, according to the Center's director at the time, Eddie S. Glaude Jr. Currently she is Professor of Political Science at Tulane University. MSNBC announced on January 5, 2012 that Harris-Perry would host her own weekend show, which began airing on February 18, 2012.
Wiki:


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Its a myth that you get teased for being smart in the Black community. You get teased for being a nerd. Several of my teammates were good to great students. I was always respected for getting good grades.  I wasn't a nerd so thats the difference.



Ah, didn't know it was a myth. You hear it a lot, but it's not true? Sucks to be a nerd no matter what what color you are it sounds like. Nerds used to get teased pretty well where I went to school too. 

Nowadays nerds are fetishized a lot in our society.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 24, 2014)

And fashionista


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its a myth that you get teased for being smart in the Black community. You get teased for being a nerd. Several of my teammates were good to great students. I was always respected for getting good grades.  I wasn't a nerd so thats the difference.
> ...



I always thought nerds were pretty cool. I protected them in school.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



... For 2 twinkles and 20 gummy bears per day.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Melissa Victoria Harris-Perry (born October 2, 1973; formerly known as Melissa Victoria Harris-Lacewell) is an American writer, professor, television host, and political commentator with a focus on African-American politics.  Harris-Perry was born in Seattle.  Her father was the first dean of African-American Affairs at the University of Virginia.Her mother, Diana Gray, taught at a community college and was working on her doctorate when they met.
> Harris-Perry graduated from Wake Forest University with a bachelor's degree in English and received a PhD in political science from Duke University. She also received an honorary doctorate from Meadville Lombard Theological School and studied theology at Union Theological Seminary in New York.
> Harris-Perry was associate professor at the Center for African American Studies at Princeton University and left in 2011 after being denied a full professorship because of &#8220;questions about her work and an assessment of where she is&#8221; in her career, according to the Center's director at the time, Eddie S. Glaude Jr. Currently she is Professor of Political Science at Tulane University. MSNBC announced on January 5, 2012 that Harris-Perry would host her own weekend show, which began airing on February 18, 2012.
> Wiki:




Love her..not really..Good looking though

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSChI7a7sM8]Melissa Harris Perry and MSNBC Panel Mock Mitt Romney's Black Grandson [Melissa Harris-Perry] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

Black woman who had the most impact on her community:


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

This lady is a force. Michelle Alexander, highly acclaimed civil rights lawyer, advocate, Associate Professor of Law at Ohio State University, and author of The New Jim Crow: Mass Incarceration in the Age of Colorblindness






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gln1JwDUI64]Michelle Alexander, author of "The New Jim Crow" - 2013 George E. Kent Lecture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This lady is a force.Michelle Alexander, author of "The New Jim Crow" - 2013 George E. Kent Lecture - YouTube



I've not heard of her, have you read her book? 

I assume that she is talking about the incarceration of black people. 

Does she have statistics that show which blacks are in jail legitimately for crimes they've actually committed and which ones are in jail because of jim crow/racism? I'm wondering what the percentage is? Like only 65% of blacks in jail are there because they actually committed a crime and got caught and the other 35% were because of jim crow/racism?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This lady is a force.Michelle Alexander, author of "The New Jim Crow" - 2013 George E. Kent Lecture - YouTube
> ...



I'm in the process of reading it.  Brings back memories of being harassed by the cops for no reason other than i was black.  I saw with my own eyes cops planting evidence on people that later came back to the hood as career criminals after being locked up.  There are stats in the You tube video.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 24, 2014)

George Stroumboulopoulos Tonight | Release: A Powerful Monument To Nelson Mandela


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 24, 2014)

In honor of black history month...I have a message to black men...

---Stay and care for your children---90% of the difference is right there.

Honor this and win.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> In honor of black history month...I have a message to black men...
> 
> ---Stay and care for your children---90% of the difference is right there.
> 
> Honor this and win.



From your president Nixon who formed the DEA and the original war on drugs. Regan took it a step further.



> *President emphasized that you have to face the fact that the whole problem is really the blacks. The key is to devise a system that recognizes this, while not appearing to.*



My message to Black youth is make sure you are able to apply for sainthood.  The powers that run this country could care less about you and would prefer you were wiped from the face of this earth. Survive or else they will wipe us out.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...


In the burbs, white kids were bored with and general couldn't see how the subjects they were studding was going to help them in the future.  I think the difference is that white parents did see the value.  I never lived in an intercity hood but I suspect parents were very doubtful that an  education would really make a difference in their kids lives.  Most kids need a lot of encouragement from their parents to succeed in school.  If the kids sense that the parents don't really believe an education is important, the kids won't believe it either.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You may have touched on something.  Blacks fought in the Revolution but were still enslaved. Blacks fought in the Civil war only to suffer failed Reconstruction and backtracking on promises, We suffered through the "separate but equal segregation", and finally we were given civil rights only to see police presence increased in our neighborhoods. Maybe that did give some parents doubt. Combined with dirty cops and gangs I sometimes wonder how any of us made it out.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The one most essential requirement for success is believing you can succeed. Without it you will fail.  Very poor people, black or white, who have seen one failure on top of another through their entire lives give up hope and this sense of hopelessness is transmitted to the kids.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 24, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The one big difference is that white people have never been forced to fail simply because they belong to a group that is identified by the color of their skin.  Generational failure is a killer especially when there are dynamics in play over and above individual effort.  One of my uncles is a surgeon. He had to convince my grandpa to pay for all the years of schooling.That was a hard sale to a Black man that grew up in Mississippi.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 24, 2014)

If it's not actually BHM, why are we talking about black history? There's probably not enough for all 12 months.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias, I wish you had your rep turned on. I would be repping you left and right. Greenies, not reddies.
> ...



Gracie is not alone, Asclepias. There are others who would be pos repping your posts too. You make good sound rational points. Posters like you deserve recognition by your peers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes!  Aclepias, you really should turn on your rep.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Rep is for fucking weenies.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not actually BHM, why are we talking about black history? There's probably not enough for all 12 months.
> ...



Not your bro, not mad, and just think you'll have nothing left to say during the actual month. Like seriously, Aunt Jemima, Jimi Hendrix and that windbag MLK, you need a whole month for that?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8292_Eqi94#t=51]The Religion Of Racism - YouTube[/ame]




> *Shelby Steele* (born January 1, 1946) is an American author, columnist, documentary film maker, and a Robert J. and Marion E. Oster Senior Fellow at Stanford University's Hoover Institution, specialising in the study of race relations, multiculturalism and affirmative action. In 1990, he received the National Book Critics Circle Award in the general nonfiction category for his book The Content of Our Character
> 
> *Early life and education*
> 
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I appreciate that. I turned it off to frustrate the racists. I noticed they got temporary relief by neg repping me and sending me nasty messages instead of having to dispute something I typed.  The only time I miss it is when I want to pos rep some of you guys. For me a thanks will do.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Yeah bro. You are definitely angry. Why are you on a board honoring Black people if  you are not angry?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I love pancakes and Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## NLT (Jan 25, 2014)

Black Chef Defends "Racist" Lunch Menu


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Go buy some syrup and a CD. Dont torture yourself here bro.  It only seems to raise your blood pressure.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 25, 2014)

NLT said:


> Black Chef Defends "Racist" Lunch Menu



Sounds good. Where you at?


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Black Chef Defends "Racist" Lunch Menu
> ...



I could go without the jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 

Does Oprah get her own month? Or do you have a specific month for all the irrelevant black people who think they matter?


----------



## NLT (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



jalapeno cornbread is good if the cook does not go over board on the jalapenos


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



With the money Oprah makes she could technically buy her own month. Does that make you angry as well?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, I like lesbians.


----------



## NLT (Jan 25, 2014)

Orca month?


----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a question - is there a White History Month?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 26, 2014)

longknife said:


> I have a question - is there a White History Month?



That would be racist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2014)

longknife said:


> I have a question - is there a White History Month?



That subject is covered in great detail at least nine months out of each year, in the public schools, in more than one history class.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jan 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question - is there a White History Month?
> ...



My hope is that the day will come such that black history moth is not necessary.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I concur. At the rate that our species is mixing and growing, that day may come indeed, and that would be good for the entire species. But until then, the Holiday serves a useful historical function.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jan 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thank you for the positive interpretation of my statement.  My statement could have easily be given a negative interpretation.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question - is there a White History Month?
> ...



Because no one ever learns about MLK or slavery... at school?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



No, because a great deal of our history was presented so as to minimize the contributions of Black Americans. American History courses, even through the 1990s, were very, very white-centric.

But you are right, you dunno.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

You are a good member/poster on this board.
One of the interesting things about this board is that the moderators are also active members.  We post our opinions and point of view in discussions.  I was expressing my point of view as a member, not as a moderator.  I will admit, some of my comments were unbecoming and probably should have either been kept to myself or expressed via PM.

As a moderator, I could delete the offending posts from your thread, but that would be self-serving and therefore a violation of my ethics.  Please accept my humble apology for my unacceptable behavior.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



You are a prime example of why BHM is needed and why slavery and civil rights should not take the spotlight during this time.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


  [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION]....

Of course I accept your apology and hope you will accept mine as well for reacting the way I did.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Are you talking about blacks not knowing enough of their own history? Because thinking that everyone is ignorant of black history and that you need a special month to educate us all would be a pretty ignorant proposition itself. You should concentrate on getting schools in black areas to explore the issue more... If you think that's a problem.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 26, 2014)

longknife said:


> I have a question - is there a White History Month?


Yep, there's 11 of them.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Flopper said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question - is there a White History Month?
> ...



You forgot to subtract Asian Pacific American Heritage Month in May and National American Indian Heritage Month in November, both signed into law by George H. W. Bush.
Technically, there are no months declared to be  White History or White Heritage month, so your statement about "11 of them" is incorrect on multiple fronts.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 27, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



We could call it "White Pride Month". Think that would be ok?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde is a fucking troll loser.
> ...



Their not the only ones jack ass. White people have their own months Irish, Italian, German etc look it up your damn self.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 27, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




I like your style, Gravity.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 27, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Like the Black month, which isn't identified to any one country, why couldn't whites have a White Pride Month? The name?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



It's not a matter of "couldn't," moron. If you're really too stupid to understand why then it would be a waste of time explaining it to you, shitforbrains.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 27, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Purdy pleeeeze esplain it to me and my homeyz.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...




What's your nationality, troll?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



They could. Get off your butt and make one up.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How about we call it "March through January"?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 27, 2014)

Frank Petersen

Frank E. Petersen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Frank E. Petersen Jr. (USMC) (born March 2, 1932 in Topeka, Kansas) is a retired United States Marine Corps Lieutenant General. He was the first African-American Marine Corps aviator and the first African-American Marine Corps general


----------



## Barb (Jan 27, 2014)

I like my baby picture,and I'm keeping it, but I do like some Truth 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XilHJc9IZvE]Sojourner Truth Speech of 1851, "Ain't I a Woman" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Ya, we probably would need more than one month, whites have way way more accomplishments than blacks do.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes there are a few of those here, but most of them you could just put on ignore. Lol!

There was one here who who neg rep me practically nothing and then go on these long tirades calling me a "monkey" etc......what's really funny is that his pic was in his profile and he looked just like an albino version of a Proboscis Monkey...lol!


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 28, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Frank Petersen
> 
> Frank E. Petersen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Never heard of this guy but he looks like he wouldn't take any shit from *anyone.*


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Are you really this narrow minded?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I was going to add Oprah, but all she did was make a billion dollars talking. Not much there. And I would have added Magic Johnson, but he got AIDS.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Lol. Oprah owns a TV network, a radio station and many other business enterprises.

 She does much more than just "talk.

As far as Magic, he got the AIDS virus, not full blown AIDS.....do you know the difference?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


He retires either way, so no diff.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2014)

Marie V. Brittan Brown



> Marie V. Brittan Brown invented the home security system utilizing television surveillance and the patent was granted in 1969


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2014)

Maggie L. Walker



> Maggie Lena Walker (July 15, 1867(4-7)-December 15, 1934) was an African-American teacher and businesswoman. Walker was the first female bank president of any race to charter a bank in the United States.[1] As a leader, she achieved successes with the vision to make tangible improvements in the way of life for African Americans and women. Disabled by paralysis and limited to a wheelchair later in life, Walker also became an example for people with disabilities.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 29, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Maggie L. Walker
> 
> 
> 
> > Maggie Lena Walker (July 15, 1867(4-7)-December 15, 1934) was an African-American teacher and businesswoman. Walker was the first female bank president of any race to charter a bank in the United States.[1] As a leader, she achieved successes with the vision to make tangible improvements in the way of life for African Americans and women. Disabled by paralysis and limited to a wheelchair later in life, Walker also became an example for people with disabilities.



Is it White History Month already?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2014)

Senator Hiram Rhodes Revels



> Hiram Rhodes Revels (September 27, 1827[note 1] &#8211; January 16, 1901) was a minister in the African Methodist Episcopal Church (AME), and a politician. He was the first person of color to serve in the United States Senate, and in the U.S. Congress overall. He represented Mississippi in 1870 and 1871 during Reconstruction.



Here is a quote he made prior to the downfall of Reconstruction. Kind of erie that people are saying the same thing right now.



> &#8220;The great mass of the white people have abandoned their hostility to the general government and Republican principles, and to-day accept as a fact that all men are born free and equal, and I believe are ready to guarantee to my people every right and privilege guaranteed to an American citizen. *The bitterness and hate created by the late civil strife has, in my opinion, been obliterated in this state, except perhaps in some localities, and would have long since been obliterated in this state, were it not for some unprincipled men who would keep alive the bitterness of the past, and inculcate a hatred between the races, in order that they may aggrandize themselves by office, and its emoluments, to control my people, the effect of which is to degrade them.&#8221;*
> 
> ~ Senator Hiram Revels


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 29, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Senator Hiram Rhodes Revels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't he the first black Senator or Congressman and a Republican?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Yes. Big difference. As a multi franchise business  owner, which includes a percentage of the Los Angeles Dodgers baseball team, he earns significantly more now than he did as a world renowned NBA basketball player.

You should read more. It would defiantly enhance your perspective of the world.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 29, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I don't give a shit how much money he has, I'm a Lakers fan.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2014)

Ida B. Wells



> Ida Bell Wells-Barnett (July 16, 1862  March 25, 1931) was an African-American journalist, newspaper editor, suffragist, sociologist and, with her husband, newspaper owner Ferdinand L. Barnett, an early leader in the civil rights movement. She documented lynching in the United States, showing how it was often a way to control or punish blacks who competed with whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 29, 2014)

Too cool. The real Lone Ranger?

 Bass Reeves

The REAL ?Lone Ranger? Was An African American Lawman Who Lived With Native American Indians : Political Blind Spot

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/10131675/Was-the-real-Lone-Ranger-black.html



> Reeves took the chaos that ensued during the war to escape for freedom, after beating his &#8220;master&#8221; within an inch of his life, or according to some sources, to death. Perhaps the most intriguing thing about this escape was that Reeves only beat his enslaver after the latter lost sorely at a game of cards with Reeves and attacked him.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



And you being a Laker has what to do with Black History Month?


----------



## House (Jan 30, 2014)

Black history month is ridiculous.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2014)

This was shown in the first few pages of this very thread, dear. But thanks for the reminder anyway.


----------



## House (Jan 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This was shown in the first few pages of this very thread, dear. But thanks for the reminder anyway.



It bears repeating, constantly & tirelessly, until people get it beat into their thick skulls.

Relegating black history to a single month is an insult and something that all black people should find offensive.

What, do you think black people did nothing between the months of March to January?  Do black people only exist 1 month out of the year?  How'd that magic happen?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Nearly all the players are always black, even without AA. How's that?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Because they practice more stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Dr. Henry T. Sampson

Inventor of Cell Technology.

http://www.atlnightspots.com/the-cell-phone-turned-40-years-old-today-meet-the-black-man-dr-henry-t-sampson-who-created-it/



> If it wasn&#8217;t for Dr. Henry T. Sampson we wouldn&#8217;t have cell phone technology today. Isn&#8217;t it funny how the mainstream media hasn&#8217;t made him a icon based off of his invention?





> Henry T. Sampson, the Black man who invented the cell phone On July 6th, 1971, Henry T. Sampson invented the &#8220;gamma-electric cell&#8221;, which pertains to Nuclear Reactor use. According to Dr. Sampson, the Gamma Electric Cell, patented July 6, 1971, Patent No. 3,591,860 produces stable high-voltage output and current to detect radiation in the ground.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



No, blacks have a physical advantage at a lot of sports, look at running. The 100 meter guys who win are always black. Just pointing out a fact. Probably from all the millennia of chasing food in Africa.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dr. Henry T. Sampson
> 
> Inventor of Cell Technology.
> 
> ...



Cell Technology? That's not even a real field of science.

Um, whoever wrote that article needs to take a science class. Gamma radiation has nothing at all to do with cellular technology. Did someone see the word "cell" and assume it meant cell phone? 

Martin Cooper is actually the person who invented the cell phone. He also is believed to be the first person to make a hand held cellular phone call.

Berhnard Gross has a patent from 1964, #3122640, where he also worked with gamma radiation converting into electrical output so Mr. Sampson is certainly not the first to do that.

He's still a brillant man, but come on...don't lose credibilty by trying to give credit for something not even related to his field of expertise.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Are you saying Black people are superior to whites?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In a physiological way, yes, they are better adapted to certain sports/physical activities. That's pretty obvious.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Henry T. Sampson
> ...



Yes you are right about Martin Cooper but wrong about saying it was not related to the cell technology. I dont have a reason to lie. If anything it would be a mistake on my part. There is cell technology unless you are saying I should have type "cellular" all the way out. From the FCC. 

For Consumers: Glossary of Telecommunications Terms



> CELLULAR TECHNOLOGY
> This term, often used for all wireless phones regardless of the technology they use, derives from cellular base stations that receive and transmit calls.* Both cellular and PCS phones use cellular technology.*



https://engineering.purdue.edu/Engr/People/Awards/Institutional/DEA/DEA_2013/Sampson



> Henry T. Sampson remembers a career day at Morehouse College that changed his life and, &#8220;Contrary to what you read on the Internet, I had nothing to do with the cell phone,&#8221; *but was a pioneer in the technology now used in cell phones*.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



i guess you don't realize that thinking is a physical process do you?  There are these things called synapse that have physical reactions and are directly related to thinking and learning.  I guess you also don't realize your ancestors were Black?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Are you saying that blacks aren't physically adapted to thinking and learning? Could be.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



No. I'm saying that if you think Blacks are better physiologically then you are admitting they are your superior all the way around. Along with that physiological advantage comes the ability to react, learn, and think faster.  Luckily for you your ancestors were Black so you get to be equal. In your case maybe your genes mutated to the point you and a chimp are competing for second place.


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah good to know thanks for the information on that. I was not saying you were lying, nor trying to take away from Sampson's scientific brillians, just pointing out that I though the direction of the article was implying that he was not given credit for the cell phone. Which in ffact he does not get credit for the cell phone, but he should still get credit for his scientific discoveries. 

Still important.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > aplcr0331 said:
> ...



It was giving that impression after I reread it.  I could see how it could easily turn into he invented the cell phone.  There are some sites that are claiming just that.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks are better at some sports that are related to their ancestry, like running after food. I never said that they were all-around superior. Like not many blacks are good at hockey, because ice is relatively new to that race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



If you notice Blacks are better at the sports they practice just like whites are better at the sports they practice.  I don't know too many Black people who like cold sports let alone practice it enough to become good enough at it to dominate.  I know thousands of Black people that love football and basketball. 

You didnt have to specify that Blacks were all around better. Physiological advantage has nothing to do with the sport you play. If your claim is that we have a physiological advantage then you by default have included everything. it must hurt being as stupid as you seem to be.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Buddy, you can purposely misinterpret whatever, I don't care. Maybe if blacks had exercised their brains a little more, they wouldn't have had to run after their food so much (and devised a plan instead). And as a bonus, you'd likely be smarter than you're demonstrating right now.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



I'm sorry you were ignorant and easily confused. If that was not what you meant to say you need to invest in some classes that teach you how to convey thoughts more accurately.  All people ran after their food until they developed agriculture.  Who developed agriculture first whites or Blacks?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If Africans are so industrious, then why are they still living in mud huts? Why are those in Ethiopia starving to death?

Look at Liberia, the one nation that wasn't colonized by Europe but rather was colonized by freed slaves from American. Their GDP is 456 bucks. 85 percent of that country live below 1 dollar.

I understand your hero Obama even went so far as to tell Africans the planet would boil over if everyone had a car, house and air conditioning.  

Here's the direct quote:



> "Ultimately, if you think about all the youth that everybody has mentioned here in Africa, if everybody is raising living standards to the point where everybody has got a car and everybody has got air conditioning, and everybody has got a big house, well, the planet will boil over  unless we find new ways of producing energy.



No you sit here and state how smart Africans are and how they taught the white man everything yet look at this country and compare it to any African country, Fact is there is no comparison. If not for the US millions of Africans would be starving to death and dying of aids and malaria. 

So you can make all your silly claims but none of it matches reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

Granville Woods

Granville Woods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Granville Tailer Woods (April 23, 1856  January 30, 1910) was an African-American inventor who held more than 50 patents.[1] He is also the first American of African ancestry to be a mechanical and electrical engineer after the Civil War.[2] Self-taught, he concentrated most of his work on trains and streetcars. One of his notable inventions was the Multiplex Telegraph, a device that sent messages between train stations and moving trains. His work assured a safer and better public transportation system for the cities of the United States


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Granville Woods
> ...



Lets see you make me stop posting you melanin deprived cave ape.  
You just gave me a great idea for later though.

Willie Kennard was a bad man.

Willie Kennard: Yankee Hill's Black Marshal



> Casewit got to his feet and, not heeding Kennard's last-chance warning to give up peaceably, reached for the Colt .44s at his sides. The badman had barely gotten his hands on the butts when, according to Corgan, Kennard did something only talked about in legend but never before actually seen by anyone in Gaylor's Saloon. Kennard drew his revolver and fired into Casewit's still holstered Colts. The impact of the bullets knocked the butts out of Casewit's hands. The shots almost ripped the holsters from his gunbelt and rendered his guns totally useless. Two of Casewit's companions, Ira Goodrich and Sam Betts, decided this would be a propitious moment to make their moves on behalf of their friend. They were dead wrong. *Kennard dropped them both with clean shots between the eyes as they drew, their guns barely clearing leather.* Casewit's hands instantly went straight up. He was taking no chances lest Kennard think he also might try something.


----------



## House (Jan 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That does it, I'm going to file a claim against you with the NAACP for abusing BHM by posting this information outside of the allotted 28 days.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 30, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I have officially created BHY. Annually.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Jan 31, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He looks a little cartoonish, don't you think?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 31, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Life.  He is rich.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 2, 2014)

Arthur G. Gaston

Black Titan: A. G. Gaston and the Making of a Black Millionaire: The Independent Review: The Independent Institute



> By the 1960s, Arthur G. Gaston was probably the richest black man in America. He was the leading employer of blacks in Alabama and directly and indirectly gave substantial aid and comfort to the civil rights movement.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 2, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Lol is right Asclepias. Some who are obviously ignorant beyond description as well as misinformed do not seem to realize that the dominance of black athletes in American contact sports like football, basketball, baseball and boxing only dates back to the early to mid 20th century due to the belief that they were not capable of doing so, due to lack of the recquired mental acuity as well as segregated social barriers which prevented black athletes from competing.


What is even more interesting is how sports like professional football and basketball were at one time, when they were white dominated,  considered to be sports which required a more cerebral set of skills than "most blacks"  possessed, just as boxing was considered a sport that required strength, bravery and guile which is why competing for World Boxing titles in America was off limits fo so long to black boxers, especially the Heavyweight title, which was considered to be a symbol of strength and nobility.


Now that black athletes have transitioned effectively as competitors into those sports, those same sports are now  frequently  marginalized as sports that require nothing but "brute power", when the truth is that football offenses and defenses and basketball strategies have become much more complex over time.


It's amusing  how time changes convieniently social attitudes to fit the demoralized psyche of the bigoted.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 2, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Its a curious phenomenon in that it is fascinating to watch racist white people move the goal posts.  I especially love when Don Haskins started an all Black lineup against kentucky and defeated Adolph Rupp in 1966 for the NCAA championship. "Sour grapes" seems to prevail throughout the history of white reaction to the beat down of long held myths. You would think that (being as smart as they claim to be) they would realize that those myths were handed to them in order to justify slavery.  To me its like how many times do you need to be proven wrong? The other option is that it is an intentional thing meant to maintain superiority by keeping Black people in a position of constantly proving themselves.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 2, 2014)

I have mine up...
It's a tribute to Kanye West...
I put up his baby momma Kimmie....

Nice!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 3, 2014)

Just found out why BHM is in February.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHXwY1_n_cY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHXwY1_n_cY[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.

It wasn't near as painful as I feared it would be.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> 
> It wasn't near as painful as I feared it would be.



Lol....I figured you would be kicking and screaming.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> ...



Yes.  but I love this pic.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> 
> It wasn't near as painful as I feared it would be.



good on you. and you have inspired me to get an avatar.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Cajun said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> ...



Avatars are very important. Why, I am practically incognito at this point in time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> 
> It wasn't near as painful as I feared it would be.



Good avi, boop!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I finally switched out the Boop in honor of BHM.
> ...



Ta!

/preen


----------



## Cajun (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



i chose a pic of one of my favorite fighters by one of my favorite artists, jean-michel basquiat.

i used to watch these old films of sugar ray and as much as i like ali, sugar ray, well, they were both so quick and were great at slipping a punch.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

Cajun said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



Somebody here recently mentioned the Great White Hope. I snuck out to see that movie when I lived at my Grandma's, 1970-71 or thereabouts. Don't remember anything about it, but that it was very intense. I should do some research.

My dad was a huge boxing fan, but that's all I know. No specifics of who he looked up to or wanted to see win. I remember hearing the name Ali a lot.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



lol...the trouble with "great white hopes" is blood shows up more on white skin than on black. it affects the judges decisions.

ali is a man of principle as well as a great boxer.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Also keep in mind hockey is very expensive to play as a youth, I think it costs $1000 for the gear alone, which is why the sport is played primarily by well off white youth.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone using Malcolm X or Marcus Garvey?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 4, 2014)

Just curious...not going to change mine because "black history month" is silly...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Just curious...not going to change mine because "black history month" is silly...



Well alrighty then! Um. Why you in this thread if you think it silly?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious...not going to change mine because "black history month" is silly...
> ...



Was Curious...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...




Ok. So you got your fix of curious. Now what? Gonna hang around with bummerclod and insult blacks or those who want to give them some respect for the things they have done ?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

I will love High Gravity until I gasp my last. Oh, and Tina Turner too. And many others.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I will love High Gravity until I gasp my last. Oh, and Tina Turner too. And many others.



What's love got to do... got to do with it?

What's love, but a second hand emotion?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Lol no. But am curious as to why blacks wouldn't be offended that their history is only left to 1 month and the shortest one of the year at that...What happened to AMERICAN history? Why black history now? Where is Asian,White,Hispanic,Jewish etc history months?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)

Whole thread is full of such arguments. I have no desire to play, thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 4, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, they were brought over to civilization because they were good at gathering shit up, weren't they?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I will love High Gravity until I gasp my last. Oh, and Tina Turner too. And many others.





Didn't she recently renounce her US citizenship?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...




I figured you for the 'curious' type...


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I will love High Gravity until I gasp my last. Oh, and Tina Turner too. And many others.
> ...



If she did, I can't say I blame her.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





I can.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



She's in great company.

Tina Turner - Switzerland
Madonna - England
Johnny Depp - France
Gwen Stefani - England
Gwyneth Paltrow - England
Kevin Spacey - England
George Clooney - Italy
Brangelina - England (Ok, so maybe they're not such great company)
Michael Douglas - England (and he's starting to look like Christopher Lloyd!)
Tim Burton - England
Diddy - England


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 4, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



One month of historical acknowledgement is better than no month. You could easily google "(fill in the blank) history month and you will probably see the history months that you were curious about.  A lot of advocates of Black History month, DO advocate the achievements of Black Americans, to be included in American history, where they were previously left out of it. By showcasing these achievements, they hope the more intelligent and fair minded people in America would advocate their inclusion in American history.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...





They are all welcome to stay the fuck out of my country for good.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



y u so angry?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cajun said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



Actually, Sugar Ray was Ali's idol.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Sugar Ray Leonard? Hmmm.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...




Not angry. If they don't want to be Americans then fuck 'em, each and every one. Simple as that. We have no need for any of them.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your posts about celebrities leaving the states are dripping with contempt for those celebrities.

Contempt comes from anger.

u angry


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 4, 2014)

House said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I can exacerbate to eleventy.


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Is it just me, or does Obama's face look like it's been caved in by a horse hoof?


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 4, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



Robinson......................you jerk off!


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 5, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Was he the White House servant they just made a movie out of?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 5, 2014)

"Is it just me, or does Obama's face look like it's been caved in by a horse hoof?"


yeah its just you 

racists cant see reality


----------



## Connery (Feb 5, 2014)

*Thread cleaned. Infractions issued...Next measure is vacation time.

The Administration and the Moderation Team are serious in their efforts to have a civil discourse as it pertains to the OP and any further posts which violate Zone 2 rules will be viewed in a more serious manner where infractions will be administered on a case by case basis.*


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



Robinson, not Leonard.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 5, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Wasn't his first name Smokey?


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 5, 2014)

*Milton L. Olive, III*








Medal of Honor citation





    For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty. Pfc. Olive was a member of the 3d Platoon of Company B, as it moved through the jungle to find the Viet Cong operating in the area. Although the platoon was subjected to a heavy volume of enemy gunfire and pinned down temporarily, it retaliated by assaulting the Viet Cong positions, causing the enemy to flee. As the platoon pursued the insurgents, Pfc. Olive and 4 other soldiers were moving through the jungle together when a grenade was thrown into their midst. Pfc. Olive saw the grenade, and then saved the lives of his fellow soldiers at the sacrifice of his own by grabbing the grenade in his hand and falling on it to absorb the blast with his body. Through his bravery, unhesitating actions, and complete disregard for his safety, he prevented additional loss of life or injury to the members of his platoon. Pfc. Olive's extraordinary heroism, at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty, are in the highest traditions of the U.S. Army and reflect great credit upon himself and the Armed Forces of his country.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 6, 2014)

sigh..

I don't participate in any of the 'Heritage' months at work

There are still a couple months available for additional groups.

-Geaux


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




What, the whole country belongs exclusively to you, or what?


hmm....


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Careful, the mods have gone all nazi mode up in hyur.

On-topic: Still think BHM is one of this country's (many) problems.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

No, the question is quite justified.  America is also MY country. And yours as well.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

BHM is racist. Just like Black awards. If blacks don't want to be discriminated against, they shouldn't act like racists themselves.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> *BHM is racist*. Just like Black awards. If blacks don't want to be discriminated against, they shouldn't act like racists themselves.



No, it is not.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > *BHM is racist*. Just like Black awards. If blacks don't want to be discriminated against, they shouldn't act like racists themselves.
> ...



Of course it is, it singles out one race for praise, kind of like the KKK.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> BHM is racist. Just like Black awards.



That's actually true.  How much shit would be stirred up if there was a "Who's Who in White [Insert City]", or "American Caucasian College Fund", or "White Entertainment Channel"?

I'm completely in support of emphasizing the role the black community has had in history, but holing it up in a single month lends people the notion that the other 11 they can continue their bigoted separatist slant.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > BHM is racist. Just like Black awards.
> ...



That's not the point.  The remaining months are not bigoted.  But it is important for all of us and mostly black children to learn of the contributions that the black population has brought to our nation and under such difficult conditions.  

All Americans can bring greatness to this country.  A needed lesson for all of us.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > BHM is racist. Just like Black awards.
> ...



You can claim BHM being racist once they start saying Black people are better than any other ethnicity.  Until then its just a month dedicated to honoring Black people that have achieved things even in the racist climate America has provided.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll be rooting for no gang shootings for black history month  Maybe a few fathers coming home and caring.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How is it a problem?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I'll be rooting for no gang shootings for black history month  Maybe a few fathers coming home and caring.



You should be rooting for no mass shootings at a school or women killing their children due to depression.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 6, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Makes race stand out as a important issue.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

Unk's song;

This land is my land,
This land is my land, 
There is no 'your' land;
You need to know this.

Etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Hannibal Barca  The greatest military leader of all time.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Matthew said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



To who?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > BHM is racist. Just like Black awards.
> ...



My take on it is a little different.  I disapprove of Black History Month because the implication is that it is somehow special that black people have accomplished good things while it isn't considered special or unique or remarkale that white people have accomplished good things.  I think it continues the myth that it is unusual, remarkable, and noteworthy that a black person managed to be accomplished at something other than sports.

I want a society in which black people are not BLACK people but are just Americans as all other Americans.  I want a society in which black people aren't singled out as "Wow! and he's BLACK!" when he or she does something noteworthy.  I think to continue to emphasize race as important, we perpetuate racism.  Morgan Freeman was 100% right about that.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Where  you and Morgan Freeman are wrong is that here in the US these accomplishments came in spite of social and legal barriers.  If you have a problem with that then just dont celebrate it.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Social problems like tons of single black parents, and legal barriers like Affirmative Action?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Hannibal Barca  The greatest military leader of all time.



You just make him up?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with acknowledging that any individual had to overcome social and legal barriers when that is part of his/her story.  Helen Keller's accomplishments would have been remarkable anyway, but are significiantly more remarkable because she was both deaf and blind.  But I don't think you're understanding the point I'm making.  I will accept responsibility that I am communicating it poorly and let it go at that.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



More like legal white AA in the form of slavery and jim crow. The social problems like racism when white heavyweight boxers were afraid to box black guys.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You dont have to let it go.  Please explain. I have always wondered why Black people celebrating Black people is a problem for anyone else.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That was eons ago, so what's your excuse?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


For the same reason it's offensive to celebrate White Pride.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



Excuse for what?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Why is that offensive? Is it because you smell or something?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 6, 2014)

Matthew said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Is race not an imporant issue in this country? I personally wish it wasn't but thats not the world we live in.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And that's my whole point in objecting to these ethnic recognition months.  If we are really serious about creating a color blind society, we need to stop focusing on skin color and ethnicity and start focusing on American achievements.  Overcoming racial and/or ethnic or other barriers will inevitably be part of many stories within that, but in my opinion to single out people who are BLACK first and achievers second defeats the purpose however well intended it was.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I believe just the opposite. I have been in other countries that are predominantly 1 skin color and it gets old fast.  The lone exception was in Senegal. I appreciate seeing all the different colors here in the US. I think instead of being colorblind we need to stop racism.  Nothing wrong with noticing a persons ethnicity. There is something wrong when you have to lower that persons worth in terms of humanity in order to feel good about yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Which is exactly what I think is wrong with Black History Month.  It lowers a persons worth to a skin color so that the person can feel good about himself or herself.

My goal is not a uniform society and I don't know how you possibly got that out of what I posted.  Actually I do but I'm trying really hard not to be contentious here.

My goal is to promote a society in which skin color is of no more importance in evaluating a person's worth or character or abilities than is eye color or hair color.  I'm not suggesting we will ever stop noticing whether people are light, dark, short, tall, fat, thin  or whatever.  But we can certainly stop singling out such people for either special merit or special scorn based on some trait that should not be important, and start judging them on their accomplishment, character, and commendable qualities as people, citizens, Americans, or whatever.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No need to get contentious. I consider it an honor to be Black.  I dont see it as lowering myself to a skin color. Me being Black is a special source of pride to me. It is part of me and who I am.

You can promote a society that honors people on their achievements and character but unless you also make it to where there is no distinguishing outside appearance then you will never make it solely based on that criteria. I'm being realistic.  Humans are hardwired to notice differences. As long as we recognize it solely as a cosmetic difference then we should have no issues. We have to get there first before expecting people to pretend like they dont see color. Like I said before there should be special mention of Blacks and other ethnicities simply because of the fact that most of those achievements have been hidden or lied about in history in order to give whites a feeling of superiority.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Me being Black is a special source of pride to me. It is part of me and who I am.



This is ignorant.  And I don't say that because you're black, but because taking pride in a genetic coincidence is ignorant.  That's nothing to be proud of, it's just how you landed on this planet.

Saying, "I'm proud to be black" is like saying, "I'm proud to have lungs".  There's no accomplishment in it.  It simply is what it is.

I'm all for people taking pride in who they are, but it should be for what they accomplish, not something that happened to them over which they had absolutely no control.

Needless to say, I totally agree with Foxfyre.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Oy


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

I sure see allowing tolerance for the intolerant going on in this thread. 
Or is that intolerance for the tolerant?
Intolerance for intolerance?

Oh, the irony.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jesse Owens



^ This dude was a freakin' rock star, man.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Me being Black is a special source of pride to me. It is part of me and who I am.
> ...



What exactly is ignorant about it?  You don't get to dictate what someone *should or should not *be proud of. I take pride in it because of what my people have accomplished throughout history.  I belong to that same group. Therein comes the pride.  That strength, intelligence, and ability evidenced by my ancestors has been handed down to me.  People have a source of pride being American. That was strictly a coincidence too as they could have been born in Hungary. If people can be proud of being American, I can have that same type of pride being Black. The great thing about that is I can never change being Black like I can change my citizenship.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Therein lies the ignorance.  Every culture has their own achievements, has made their own contributions to society.  The kind of pride you are describing is elitism, as if to elevate yourself above anyone that doesn't share your particular heritage.  That's bigotry.



Asclepias said:


> People have a source of pride being American. That was strictly a coincidence too as they could have been born in Hungary.



You won't find me arguing with you on that point.  Not one bit.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Where do you see me downing another ethnicity because I celebrate my own?  If I said Blacks were superior to whites then I would understand what you are talking about. I would be no better than the people that have hidden, omitted, and lied about history to justify themselves. Thats not elitism.  Thats confidence.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So what's to be proud of?  Somebody that you share a genetic similarity with accomplished something... you didn't do it.  They did.

Hey, I'm proud to have two hands.  So therefore, anybody else that accomplishes something that has two hands now feeds my own pride.

Makes total sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Are you against studying American history?


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

My take on it is this. If people for instance think I should feel like I am 'less than' by virtue of being a woman - then no. I reject that. I am proud to be a woman. There is no reason I shouldn't be. Yes, it is who I was born as. I was born as a woman - NOT a second class citizen due to my gender.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The fact you even have to ask that shows that you are a Johnny Come Lately that hasn't even tried to read the rest of my posts on this thread.

I encourage you to do so.  It may also answer other questions you may have.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I've been on this thread since page 2. I asked a pretty simple question, why you didn't give me a simple answer is a mystery to me.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...or-of-black-history-month-29.html#post8542419

I didn't see any point in repeating Morgan Freeman's point when I provided the link to the video.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My take on it is this. If people for instance think I should feel like I am 'less than' by virtue of being a woman - then no. I reject that. I







Wouldn't being a woman mean you're 'more than'?


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 6, 2014)

House said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Well both Wallace and Freeman were wrong; there is a Jewish Heritage/History Month, it's in May.
Jewish American Heritage Month - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I agree that so-called "Black History" should be part of American history. The facts point out that the achievements and history of Black people in this country were confined to MLK Jr., Georg Washington Carve, maybe Booker T. Washington, and some blurb about slavery. 

The so-called "Black experience", as well as the "Native America Indian experience" in this country is a pretty unique and unparallelled experience and their history as well as a achievements in this country should be showcased.


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> I agree that so-called "Black History" should be part of American history. The facts point out that the achievements and history of Black people in this country were confined to MLK Jr., Georg Washington Carve, maybe Booker T. Washington, and some blurb about slavery.



Yes, and that is a problem that should be addressed head on, by demanding changes to curriculum, not making an excuse for such teaching to continue by setting aside one month of the year.

If the problem is actually fixed, the achievements and contributions of blacks can be recognized all year long, not just in February.  How is that less desirable than having a single month for such recognition?!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

> If the problem is actually fixed, the achievements and contributions of blacks can be recognized all year long, not just in February.



What does it hurt to acknowledge and celebrate black heritage? The problem is, most see only negative crap about blacks. Helped along by the stormfront racists that inhabit this place with their neverending threads. So I will ask again..WHO DOES IT HURT to show appreciation for blacks one month of the year? Yes, it could be all year long but that doesn't happen, does it? So once more...WHAT IS THE DAMAGE for having a Black History Month? Geez.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



There is also an Asian American Heritage Month. 

Congress passed a joint Congressional Resolution in 1978 to commemorate Asian/Pacific American Heritage Week during the first week of May.[2][3] This date was chosen because two important anniversaries occurred during this time: the arrival of the first Japanese immigrants in America on May 7, 1843 and the completion of the transcontinental railroad (by many Chinese laborers) on May 10, 1869.[4]

 In 1990 Congress voted to expand it from a week to a month long celebration;[5][6] In May 1992, the month of May was permanently designated as Asian/Pacific American Heritage Month.[4][7][8]

Asian Pacific American Heritage Month - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## House (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes, it could be all year long but that doesn't happen, does it?



That's what ought to be disgusting black people, not some white guy advocating for equality.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

This is interesting. 

The Urban Politico: Young Black "Doogie Howser" Invents Medical Technique at Age 14


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 7, 2014)

What if there were no black people in the world?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myblackinfo.com%2Fnoblackfolk.html&ei=MOD0Uv-mCsnlyAHuyoHQCA&usg=AFQjCNFv5REc8fHXUtEOeoQkm8oxGYupsg&bvm=bv.60799247,d.aWc&cad=rja


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Invention Myths


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Invention Myths | Locust blog


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 7, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> What if there were no black people in the world?
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myblackinfo.com%2Fnoblackfolk.html&ei=MOD0Uv-mCsnlyAHuyoHQCA&usg=AFQjCNFv5REc8fHXUtEOeoQkm8oxGYupsg&bvm=bv.60799247,d.aWc&cad=rja



Less murder,rape,robbery,ebonics,aids,cannibalism,rap,baggy pants.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 7, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Black Invention Myths





O.R.I.O.N said:


> Black Invention Myths | Locust blog





You were WAITING for a post like that, weren't you?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 7, 2014)

Not really...saw the thread I had unsubscribed to and wanted to see what had been posted lately and saw that...can't let lies continue to flourish this nations citizens are dumb enough as it is. Plus I use those links for my daughter who is being forced to learned about africoon americoon history this month.  We already went over the MLK crap...google the beast as saint. She loved it.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

House said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



I'm proud I share a genetic likeness with those people.  If you want to be proud you have two hands then thats your prerogative. It wouldn't bother me at all. It makes sense to me.  Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

House said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that so-called "Black History" should be part of American history. The facts point out that the achievements and history of Black people in this country were confined to MLK Jr., Georg Washington Carve, maybe Booker T. Washington, and some blurb about slavery.
> ...



That problem is being addressed head on.  Changes are being made to the system.  I still dont see what that has to do with having a month you focus primarily on Black people and their achievements to not only American history but of far more importance world history.  Black people had the first civilizations thousands of years before anyone else. Not many people are even aware of that let alone what it was like.  The first multi genius was a Black man but rarely do you find a person that even knows who he is. However, everyone knows who Einstein is. Why is that information not important enough to trot out once a year? More to the point why is it bothering anyone?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

Hubert Harrison



> Hubert Harrison was an immensely skilled writer, orator, educator, critic, and political activist who, more than any other political leader of his era, combined class consciousness and anti-white-supremacist race consciousness into a coherent political radicalism. Harrison's ideas profoundly influenced "New Negro" militants, including A. Philip Randolph and Marcus Garvey, and his synthesis of class and race issues is a key unifying link between the two great trends of the Black Liberation Movement: the labor- and civil-rights-based work of Martin Luther King Jr. and the race and nationalist platform associated with Malcolm X.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Hubert Harrison
> 
> 
> 
> > Hubert Harrison was an immensely skilled writer, orator, educator, critic, and political activist who, more than any other political leader of his era, combined class consciousness and anti-white-supremacist race consciousness into a coherent political radicalism. Harrison's ideas profoundly influenced "New Negro" militants, including A. Philip Randolph and Marcus Garvey, and his synthesis of class and race issues is a key unifying link between the two great trends of the Black Liberation Movement: the labor- and civil-rights-based work of Martin Luther King Jr. and the race and nationalist platform associated with Malcolm X.



This guy's head is pretty bulbous. Fyi, Malcolm X was a terrorist.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then the KKK isn't racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> this nations [sic] citizens are dumb enough as it is. .





And you're trying to prove that by acting like a stupid SOB yourself?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



The KKK will tell you themselves they are racist, they pride themselves on it. You are the dumbest motherfucker on this site hands down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > this nations [sic] citizens are dumb enough as it is. .
> ...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks are just as racist as the KKK. BHM is race based, thus racist.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




But the new boy ONION is making a run at the title.


----------



## Pennywise (Feb 7, 2014)

I updated my avatar to something more serious, as in retrospect I believe Buckwheat does not quite embrace the seriousness of the celebration.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 7, 2014)

You are such a loser Pennywhine.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 7, 2014)

Now that's a negro we can respect!


----------



## Cajun (Feb 7, 2014)

man, confusing.

i wonder what black history month is trying to accomplish and what it has accomplished and if the two are the same.

me, i went to the ghetto catholic school in my city and my kid went to a very predominantly (95%) black public school and no one made a big deal out of black history month at my son's school, and i would visit all the time. no big deal.

what i see reading these threads though is a devisiveness that need not occur over our acknowledgement of the contributions of good americans. that to me ain't what black history month is supposed to be about.

the whole thing is beginning to strangle up my mind.

all this stuff should really begin at home anyway. teachers will teach the accepted version of history no matter what and all the kids will see is the rev. dr. martin luther king jr. being non-violent and they will miss the malcolm X standing behind him that made that non-violent resistance work.

so my son is 7 y.o. and his mom comes to pick him up for visitation and we get along sometimes so i take them to the indian cultural center and there was a guided kids tour so we sloop in. the woman comes to a display of a great chief of nez pierce and asks "do any of you boys or girls know who this is?" and my kid raises his hand and chirps out "Hinmatoowyalahtket" (hin-ma-to-ya-lat-ket) and the docent lady starts to mist up and she says to him "thank you. i have worked here 17 years and no one has called him by his native name." i was kinda proud because i taught him to respect those native names...and i think we should be teaching those things to our kids about all people. please, forgive me for bragging about the guy..

hell, my son could sit down and discuss the differences in political philosophy and social strategies between bobby seale and huey newton and ya ain't gonna learn that during black history month even if you and toto aren't in kansas anymore and are plopped down on the other side of the bay bridge.

siochain, mo cairde, ach ni gan saoirse.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hubert Harrison
> ...



Malcolm X was a liberator. Malcolm X was the liberator.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

Cajun said:


> man, confusing.
> 
> i wonder what black history month is trying to accomplish and what it has accomplished and if the two are the same.
> 
> ...



Yes. I dont understand why someone would get upset at or disagree with BHM. To me its simply a month to hear about some people that others may have not heard about.  How that is divisive is beyond me.  The only thing that keeps coming to mind is the jealousy you may see exhibited by toddlers when you praise one but not the other.  This is even if you praised the neglected toddler earlier that morning for an hour.  Personally I think everyone should have a particular month were the accomplishments of a specific ethnicity is highlighted.  My only knock on BHM is that the emphasis is always put on slavery and jim crow.  We need to hear a lot more about the Malcolms, the Garveys, Imhoteps, the empires of Ghana etc.


----------



## Cajun (Feb 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > man, confusing.
> ...



oh, it is a touchy subject and i am sort of ambivalent. i think it was a good idea but i think it has outlived, or is at least beginning to outlive, its usefulness.

i think we have to include all americans equally in the teaching of american history and acknowledge the leaders and shakers no materr their political bent or method. we have, i think, gotten to the point where we can begin to teach history, the history of the united states to include perspectives of right or wrong and be inclusive and not seperate the great people according to their ethnicity while at the same time acknowledging the different ethnicities.

black people have suffered horrible discrimination beginning with slavery from the earliest days right up to the present where they are afflicted by poverty more than the white people. we should include economics into the mix of history because that is a far greater problem than race.

i don't know...i remember at break once DJ starts in about the "white devil" and such and i am there and all the black catz are listening and all, i am the white paddy who is out there too with all the same sweat and dirt on me, and he gets to frothing away about white folk's money and how they rob black folk and i just laugh cuz i thought it was funny and say "hey DJ, i wasn't exactly born with a silver spoon in my gob." well, DJ was an old friend so he laughs and comes over and gives me a hug and laughs and sez "sorry, i forgot you were here" and then the horn rang or the bell buzzed or whatever it was happened that we had been trained to head back in to sweat and cake our tired bodies with another layer of dirt for another three hours but it seemed like we figured out the good guys and bad guys.

i just think maybe we should look at history from a different angle in such away that unites us in a common experience instead of seperates us on our differences, which plays us right into a lot of the "bad" peoples hands...and i've seen it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



All I can say is......


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Public Enemy and Vernon Reid (Living Colour)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYblg4i2HD8]Public Enemy - You're Gonna Get Yours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Public Enemy and Slayer (Angel of Death)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5AYMiAdqhQ]Public Eneny -It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back - She Watch Channel Zero ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Public Enemy and the JB's (Blow your head)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIqtApWRtEM]Public Enemy No. 1 - Public Enemy - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJuPGIH33z8]Fred Wesley & The J.B.'s - Blow Your Head (Slayd5000) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

Boogie Down Productions &#8211; You Must Learn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVtVJ6Kq-Pk]Boogie Down Productions - You Must Learn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Isley Brothers/Gwen Stefani/Biggie Smalls

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhdcJ7K3XM]Isley Brothers - Between The Sheets - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blKE012Ycco]Luxurious- Gwen Stefani (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phaJXp_zMYM]The Notorious B.I.G. - "Big Poppa" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 7, 2014)

I changed mine like 3 days ago to one of the instrumental Founders of the U.N.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Boogie Down Productions  You Must Learn
> 
> Boogie Down Productions - You Must Learn - YouTube



Nice Brother! I was just playing that song and FTP (KRS-1) for my wife earlier as well as "self destruction" to show the ore intelligent and socially minded Hip Hop.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

We just got through watching a documentary on Billie Holiday early, wow. Very sad ending at an early age, the victim of initial poverty and addiction, but what a voice that could sing in "context". My Dad was a Billie Holiday fan, so I heard her often and he would explain the meaning of some of the songs. I forgot some of them, but my wife pointed out the meaning of this song that I think was written by a Russian Jew. At one time there was a connection there, and in some respects there still is.

I never heard such a combination of beautiful. gruesome, haunting, and true.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Web007rzSOI]Billie Holiday-Strange fruit- HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

Documentary:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbO4QCesRLc]Billie Holiday - Billie Holiday Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 7, 2014)

One hell of a lyricist:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1vKOchATXs]Boogie Down Productions - My Philosophy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 7, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> One hell of a lyricist:
> 
> Boogie Down Productions - My Philosophy - YouTube



My man KRS-One is a bad brotha.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 9, 2014)

Richard Wright

Richard Wright Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com



> African-American writer and poet Richard Wright was born on September 4, 1908 in Roxie, Mississippi and published his first short story at the age of 16. Later, he found employment with the Federal Writers Project and received critical acclaim for Uncle Tom's Children, a collection of four stories. Hes well known for the 1940 bestseller Native Son and his 1945 autobiography Black Boy. Wright died in Paris, France on November 28, 1960.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Cajun (Feb 9, 2014)

Cajun said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun said:
> ...



ya know [MENTION=37709]MHunterB[/MENTION], maybe you will explain to me what you find so objectionable about this post that you negged me for it.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 11, 2014)

Denver Library display from a tweet:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2014)

I've changed my avatar to an American composer named John Work III.

Neat guy, wrote some really beautiful stuff. Respect for the man!!!


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 11, 2014)

My favorite negro was Rerun from What's Happening!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> We just got through watching a documentary on Billie Holiday early, wow. Very sad ending at an early age, the victim of initial poverty and addiction, but what a voice that could sing in "context". My Dad was a Billie Holiday fan, so I heard her often and he would explain the meaning of some of the songs. I forgot some of them, but my wife pointed out the meaning of this song that I think was written by a Russian Jew. At one time there was a connection there, and in some respects there still is.
> 
> I never heard such a combination of beautiful. gruesome, haunting, and true.
> 
> Billie Holiday-Strange fruit- HD - YouTube



My Grandma was a huge Billie Holiday fan, and had many of her old records that she used to play on an old Victrola, (which I still have to this day).

I must have only been about 5 years old when I first heard "Strange Fruit". I was at my Grandmas house and it was a rainy day so she sat and told me the story about the song and what it really meant. 

That same day, she told me the story about Emmitt Till. Haunting is right. 
I remember after hearing that song and the stories she told me that I couldn't go to sleep that night.


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 12, 2014)

GibsonSG said:


> My favorite negro was Rerun from What's Happening!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Boogie Down Productions  You Must Learn
> ...



Speaking of "Social Mindedness" Did you ever hear of  "The Last Poets?" 
The Last Poets Bio | The Last Poets Career | MTV


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I heard about them but never heard a full record.  I know they were sampled by some of the rap artists.

Found this just now.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdFXaDj0dYk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdFXaDj0dYk[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



They were definately "the voice" of change in the late 60's. When I was in high school, there was a ban on even having their records on campus.

Their last big one, titled  "This Is Madness", scared the hell out of people..

This Is Madness ? The Last Poets ? Listen and discover music at Last.fm


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2014)

I bet very few people ever heard of the guy in my avie unless they studied international affairs.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I bet very few people ever heard of the guy in my avie unless they studied international affairs.



Definately an interesting guy. He played 3 sports at UCLA, and was also valedictorian of his graduating class before moving on to Harvard.


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 13, 2014)

My second favorite negro.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 13, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep! A blast from the past. My Dad used to listen to their recordings, I initially got them mixed up with Gil-Scott Heron (The Revolution Will Not be Televised). I did quick research and found that he was influenced by The Last Poets. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaRtqrlGy8]Gil Scott-Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pheonixops said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Yes he was. There is a series on TV1 called "Unsung". Last night they profiled Gil Scott Heron, and mentioned his influence being The Last Poets.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2014)

Ruby Bridges






Ruby Bridges - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

6 years old.



> As soon as Bridges entered the school, *white parents pulled their own children out; all the teachers refused to teach while a black child was enrolled*. Only one person agreed to teach Ruby and that was Barbara Henry, from Boston, Massachusetts, and for over a year Henry taught her alone, "as if she were teaching a whole class."
> 
> That first day, Bridges and her adult companions spent the entire day in the principal's office; the chaos of the school prevented their moving to the classroom until the second day. *Every morning, as Bridges walked to school, one woman would threaten to poison her;[*7] because of this, the U.S. Marshals dispatched by President Eisenhower, who were overseeing her safety, only allowed Ruby to eat food that she brought from home.
> 
> ...



...and the painting that commemerates the day with it's many nuances


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 18, 2014)

Vintage photos celebrating Black History Month in NJ | NJ.com


----------

